# Mom’s of Many – JANUARY



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Happy

New

Year!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Am I the first to reply? That's never happened!!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

My kids are super excited about staying up late tonight







they'll be awake later than me, I doubt I am going to last til midnight


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

We're letting our crew stay up tomorrow night and they are EXCITED. I keep asking them, "what do you think happens at midnight?" and they don't really have an answer so I'm not sure what they are so excited about!









We're going up to my sister's house and spending the night with her. So I'm in the midst of packing for six people, washing clothes and making sure all electrical appliances have charges for the trip.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Happy New Year!









We usually have a party for the kids complete with snackies and sparkling grape juice as the champagne. We're usually up way late anyway.. so staying up for the new year is no real thing for them.

I'm really hoping this year is better than last.. it was a rough year, we almost lost our house twice. My husband was out of work all of '09 and I lost a baby on Christmas Eve. Sooooo ready for a good year.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Happy New Year!









We have zero NYE plans. My Dh's family does a HUGE NYE party every year, people come from several states for this thing - it's themed each year, everyone dresses up, music and dancing until the wee hours, even the children. It's awesome, but my Dh doesn't get holidays off, and doesn't yet have the seniority to take the more coveted vacation days... so if I go, I go alone, pregnant with four kids under the age of 7, on a drive that Mapquest puts at about 9 hours. (Which traveling pg with kids, will be much more like 12 hours.) So my New Year's tradition has been missing this party. Not a great tradition, but no better plans come forward!

I think my MIL thinks I'm wimping out, not making the trip. I know she'd love to see us, and wants to show the kiddos off to extended family, but I just can't see sucking it up and sallying forth. I made the trip to PA to see my ill grandmother and extended family for Thanksgiving, and I had an adult with me both ways, and it took me a full two weeks to even sort of recover upon returning. I'm feeling fine now, and have no desire to derail that!! Selfish, maybe... but wrecking myself doesn't do my kids any favors, either.


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

subbing


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Happy New Year!!! I'd like to take this opportunity to say a big screw you and flip the bird to 2009. We're going to friends early in the evening, then coming home, putting the kids to bed, starting a fire and burning the 2009 calendar. I plan on getting drunk and letting DH take advantage of me. I'm hoping to put 2009 behind me. Blechy, blechy year.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am feeling a bit sad and blue







In a few weeks my son James will be moving interstate to go to uni







to be honest I haven't really had much to think about it until now with bed-rest, Christmas and a million other things gong on but tonight he asked me something about it and I realized in a few short weeks he's no longer going to be living here









I thought it would get easier letting go as each child moves out, but really doesn't









I have to go and try to calm Ruby down, we had soft drink with dinner as a special treat and now she's bouncing off the walls yelling Happy New Year


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Can't believe the year is gone. And that the WO will be here any day!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sam.

I'm feeling homesick. We used to spend NYE with my family, up in Durham, with first-footing and opening the window to hear the Cathedral ring the bells in and we can't do that this year. Not only can we not do the drive with a newborn, but I don't think my uncle and aunt are up for a houseful at midnight any more







With having bought the house, I'm feeling the need for new traditions down here, seeing as this is it. This is home now, and I'm committed to raising my children in the armpit of humanity.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

10 minutes til the new year here in Australia and i am still awake







the two youngest members of my troupe are asleep and one child is very sleepy


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Good morning! Not the new year until tomorrow but it is my eldest DD birthday. Whcih means I need to bring her out to get her tattoo touched up feeling huge. If she tells me I look like I am carrying twins one more time I am disowning her.....


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Good morning! Not the new year until tomorrow but it is my eldest DD birthday. Whcih means I need to bring her out to get her tattoo touched up feeling huge. If she tells me I look like I am carrying twins one more time I am disowning her.....


lol i am carrying twins but feel and look like i am carrying 4 or 5









btw it's now officially 2010 here in Australia


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, my 12yo daughter keeps asking me if I am SURE I am not having twins. And my five year old son keeps telling me I am getting "SOOOO FAT!"









I am glad I am not overly self concious. It could really hurt my feelings!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Still NYE here. I hope I am asleep early. I am running in a New Year's Day race on the 1st. The kiddos will stay up late with dh, watch movies and eat junk food I won't let them have.







I won't even buy it so that means a trip to the grocery for them. I say let them have their fun!








for 2010


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Sam, jeeez, you started january like 10 hours before us! (And where in Oz are you? In my hometown it's only 10.15 pm.)
We're still at 3.15 pm. here, so still almost 9 hours to go.

I hope you all have a wonderful new year!!

We're hoping 2010 will be better as well, but we've had some wonderful stuff this year too. But some stuff I can't wait to put behind me.
I have kids looking forward to the fireworks tonight at midnight, if they can make it.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

It is still new years eve here and will be for another 8 hours. We have baked a tray of brownies and tidied up a bit.

My family seem to have a pathological inability to register stuff left on the floor. They can all tread on anything and not notice. The living room , the kitchen the stairs the landing and the bedrooms all have 3-D floors where they should be 2-D.

I have so many hopes for the new year but I think it is probably more realistic to just concentrate on myself rather than wish for everything around me to change.

Later on we will go to Marlow and stand on this bridge with hundreds of other people to see the new year in and watch the fireworks.

That's what the brownie is for - to eat after the fireworks and keep us going on the drive home.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

It's still NYE morning here in California.

I'm enjoying that Christmas is over and that we still have some days off together. Yesterday I went out with my older three to ride a carousel and drink hot chocolate. Today they are off to an amusement park while the baby naps. I want to plan a big outing for tomorrow too. I know at least that the zoo is open. My 6 and 8 yo are in school and so don't get to go on outings all the time, but they still love them.

Any New Year's traditions to share? I wanted to get everyone a calendar, but not sure what they will do with them. I guess they could post everyone's birthdays for a start. Also want to do some resolutions . . . and help them think of some!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy New Year!

I worked last year so I'm looking forward to spending it with my dh and kids this year. We'll be making O's birthday cake for his "One-derful birthday" party which is on the first.

He has weaned himself so I'm just doing a little pumping until we can get him transfered over to milk. Hopefully this weekend. I'm sad about it, but since I'm already pumping less, wow did the libido start to come back.

DH is liking that!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the redirection Sam









my new years tradition is to buy a calendar once they are reduced -
saves a few pounds at least









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumof3Nic* 
and I lost a baby on Christmas Eve.









hope you are starting to find some healing from that, even if just the physical recovery bit









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
but wrecking myself doesn't do my kids any favors, either.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 

My family seem to have a pathological inability to register stuff left on the floor. They can all tread on anything and not notice. The living room , the kitchen the stairs the landing and the bedrooms all have 3-D floors where they should be 2-D.

I have so many hopes for the new year but I think it is probably more realistic to just concentrate on myself rather than wish for everything around me to change.


mine too - ditto the focus on oneself. hey, that could be my NY resolution. i make new resolutions every week it seems!









we don't celebrate new year at all here, but i'm sure the fireworks will keep us up


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
It is still new years eve here and will be for another 8 hours. We have baked a tray of brownies and tidied up a bit.

My family seem to have a pathological inability to register stuff left on the floor. They can all tread on anything and not notice. The living room , the kitchen the stairs the landing and the bedrooms all have 3-D floors where they should be 2-D.










And here I thought it was just the Dowling's. No matter how much I scream " Pick up the damn cars, I have already fallen once and I DO NOT wnat to fall again!!!!!!!!!!!!" It doesn;t do any good


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Isn't it funny how the same children who can't hear you screaming at point blank range can hear a soda can pop open or a candy wrapper rattle from the other end of a house full of noise? Interesting phenomena.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Sam, jeeez, you started january like 10 hours before us! (And where in Oz are you? In my hometown it's only 10.15 pm.)
We're still at 3.15 pm. here, so still almost 9 hours to go.

If I remember correctly you're from the west coast? I am on the east coast (I would rather not saw exactly where on a public forum but will pm you) so your hometown is a few hours behind us.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
thanks for the redirection Sam









No problem bookcase









You should re-ask your laundry question here so you get some responses.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

OK *now* it's new year









Its 1.45 and we've just got back fromour midnight adventure. We have made this trip 9 times now which is slightly depressing as after about the fourth we started thinking that we wouldn't be here to celebrate this way because we would have moved down south to a bigger and cheaper house. Still waiting for that to happen...

In the last nine new years I have made this journey single with the two boys being quite little, then having a new partner and husband, then hugely pregnant (03) then with three children, then trying to hold down morning noon and night sickness (06) then 3 children and a babe tucked up in a sling inside my coat then today with a 16yo who has left school, a nearly teenager, and two girls who can walk to the bridge without being carried either way.

I can't imagine how the next ten years will look. Ds1 will be 26 and ds2 23 the girls will be teenagers and dh and I will be in our late forties. Aaaaargh.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Still not new years here yet. We have another three hours!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

BTW My Dd is seven tomorrow!







She's made me a mama on New Year's Day.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

A very happy 2010 to all!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

subbing


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy New year! I am so happy to see 2009 leave. It was the year-of-many-illnesses for us. I hope this year things go a bit better! My darling hubby has taken the 4 older ones to the movies today and left me home with the little one napping, so I can spend my first day of the year going through this giant pile of mail and paperwork that I've been shoving on our computer desk for the last month and a half.

We've been toying with the idea of making our family complete with baby #6 due in a few months. I had my heart set on 8, but he's bringing up some valid points from his POV. I don't know where we'll go from here I guess. But I've only just turned 33 and we've been on a two year apart gap with the kids up until now. Maybe what we need is just a bigger spacing this time around rather than a permanent solution. I'm sure a lot of you have had something like this conversation at some point, I'm guessing!

Also need to sub this month. I barely got online last month and lost this thread!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quick post. Isaac Donovan has arrived! 01/01/10. UC, caught by Daddy.


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

What a lovely start to the year, Kidzaplenty!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Jenny! Welcome to Isaac.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats Jenny and welcome Isaac!!!


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Quick post. Isaac Donovan has arrived! 01/01/10. UC, caught by Daddy.

wow!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
We've been toying with the idea of making our family complete with baby #6 due in a few months. I had my heart set on 8, but he's bringing up some valid points from his POV. I don't know where we'll go from here I guess. But I've only just turned 33 and we've been on a two year apart gap with the kids up until now. Maybe what we need is just a bigger spacing this time around rather than a permanent solution. I'm sure a lot of you have had something like this conversation at some point, I'm guessing!

Also need to sub this month. I barely got online last month and lost this thread!

I'm pg with #5, and we've kind of decided that this is our last pregnancy. I had always wanted 8 children, so this is a big difference, but I can also see our family being complete with this new babe. I just turned 33 myself, and we're not looking into any permanent solutions... but over the past year or so we've become pretty sure that we're done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Quick post. Isaac Donovan has arrived! 01/01/10. UC, caught by Daddy.

Congratulations, that's wonderful!









And what a great name!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Jenny and family on the birth of Isaac


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
If I remember correctly you're from the west coast? I am on the east coast (I would rather not saw exactly where on a public forum but will pm you) so your hometown is a few hours behind us.

Yeah, I was thinking to myself that east was just nine hours ahead of us here, but of course, you're ten.
And yeah, I understand!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Quick post. Isaac Donovan has arrived! 01/01/10. UC, caught by Daddy.

Congrats!! And welcome to the world, Isaac!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Isn't it funny how the same children who can't hear you screaming at point blank range can hear a soda can pop open or a candy wrapper rattle from the other end of a house full of noise? Interesting phenomena.









Amazing, isn't it? For ours, it's the sound of a book being opened in the high hope that I might be able to sit down with it for a few minutes. The only reason I can post is that I have to stand up, so nothing looks very different to the littles. If I SIT though, suddenly they all have urgent needs...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
We've been toying with the idea of making our family complete with baby #6 due in a few months. I had my heart set on 8, but he's bringing up some valid points from his POV. I don't know where we'll go from here I guess. But I've only just turned 33 and we've been on a two year apart gap with the kids up until now. Maybe what we need is just a bigger spacing this time around rather than a permanent solution. I'm sure a lot of you have had something like this conversation at some point, I'm guessing!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
I'm pg with #5, and we've kind of decided that this is our last pregnancy. I had always wanted 8 children, so this is a big difference, but I can also see our family being complete with this new babe. I just turned 33 myself, and we're not looking into any permanent solutions... but over the past year or so we've become pretty sure that we're done.

Hmm. I'm turning 33 this year and pg with #5, having the same discussion, and wondering about what to do too. Is 33 the magic age?

As always, I am alone with the boys on every celebration eve and day. I think it might be a good idea to choose a re-evaluation day for each year though. Maybe in a warmer month at a time when I'm not guaranteed to be without dh.

We're dancing around to The Postal Service and I'm taking a break, but must return to the playsilk madness, lol. Happy new year to all.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Yay Jenny







Congratulations to you and all your family and welcome to Isaac too. Your date pattern is still going strong


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hooray Jenny on the new year's birth of baby Isaac!! Congratulations!









Did I miss any other birth announcements last month? Flapjack? Not long and it will be your turn, Sam...hang in there!

I've just turned 34 and pregnant with #5. Very interesting! This will be our last, for many reasons it just makes sense. I was not comfortable saying that last time or the time before, though dh thought stopping with 3 or 4 would be fine. But this time it feels different and I don't feel sad saying this is our last. It just feels like the truth!

I'm in my 11th week and nausea hit late this time, just got yucky this last week. wierd. yuck.

2009 was hard for us too- sickness, traumatic loss of my step-dad. Sorry that it was hard for so many of you too...here's to hoping for better from 2010!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Sam...hang in there!

Thanks Jenny









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I've just turned 34 and pregnant with #5. Very interesting! This will be our last, for many reasons it just makes sense. I was not comfortable saying that last time or the time before, though dh thought stopping with 3 or 4 would be fine. But this time it feels different and I don't feel sad saying this is our last. It just feels like the truth!

We said said "this baby will be our last about four kids ago but somehow manage to have more









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I'm in my 11th week and nausea hit late this time, just got yucky this last week. wierd. yuck.









I hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
2009 was hard for us too- sickness, traumatic loss of my step-dad. Sorry that it was hard for so many of you too...here's to hoping for better from 2010!

You too Jenny


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Happy New Year!!

It's 32yo for me this year (Jan 14th, actually) and I'm thinking this babe (#5 too) will be our last. I would be open to maybe one more, but I'm also totally comfortable with the idea of this one being it.

A big welcome to Isaac!

Kat


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm probably the last to say Happy New Year's to you all! We are in HI and there were fireworks from Christmas til 3 in the morning New Years.I'm from southern CA where most places fireworks are illegal because of the fire dangers so these were pretty fantastic.
Congrats jenny on your new little one! what a wonderful birthday!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Jenny!









Yep, I have a very small ball of yumminess curled up in my left arm while I type this







Samson Elessar was born on the 22nd.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

congrats Jenny and Flapjack!

And Happy (belated) New years to all Mof M!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

congrats Jenny - what a way to start a year









i'm 32 this year and leaning more and more towards 'that's *it*!'
but i feel like maybe 2/3 more to come and just hope to pace them....and that they come one at a time
















edit: and that they'll be full-termers born beautifully at home etc etc !!!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Things just keep going on here, it is sheer craziness! Most of the kids are done with their chicken pox, a few scabs linger, but we are able to go out in public again. Griffon started swelling in his face Wednesday so we went to the ER and found out he has cellulitus. It was so sad, he looked like a Brian Froud creature instead of a little boy. Then yesterday the puppy jumped on him and because of the cellulitus it ripped his face open. A frantic trip to the ER, traumatic visit, and 9 stitches to close him up, but we are really counting on this being it. We are done with illness and injury.In 12 years I have only done 4 ER visits, and 2 were the past 3 days. These are our first stitches and oh my goodness...that was horrid! He actually slept through the stitching, but he screamed bloody murder when they cleaned it out. Broke my heart.
So here I sit at the computer, finding a new home for our beloved hound pup who is just too big and too much for my family right now. It goes against everything I believe to give a dog away after we make them part of our family







but I can't train him not to jump and it is hurting the kids.
I love being able to come on here and read baby love







. I love picturing you all snuggling little fresh babes, or having preggo bellies. I love reading about all the children and what they are up to. Thanks to everyone for being cyber friends







.


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello, dear mamas,

I've lurked on this thread off and on for over a year, but never seem to manage getting into posting. But you all seem like such a friendly bunch, I'd like to try!









I'm Guin, mama to 6 -- 3 of each, as it turned out -- aged 11 yrs. on down to 4 mos. We live in sunny New Mexico, and the older 4 are at a charter school that is half-public school, half-homeschool, so I kind of straddle both worlds. Sophia, our 3yo, was born with Down Syndrome, so we have various therapies and such to ferry her to. And thanks to her birth, we now all know American Sign Language, which has been a wonderful thing. Duncan is our newest (and likely last) sweet babe.

I, too, was quite ready to say goodbye and good riddance to 2009! While Duncan is a truly wonderful blessing and I love him to pieces, my pg and birth with him -- my first following a m/c -- were downright miserable, and we had such stress this year as DH was chronically underemployed for most of it. Now he's just unemployed, period.









As we live far, far away from all family, we started the New Year's tradition several years back of having a few of our closest couple friends and their children over for a potluck/family game night. It's really nice to have a family-friendly celebration, although we often don't all make it to midnight (I did see the ball drop in Times Square this year, though!) This year there were 10 adults and 16 children and the menu was Greek. Yummy!

In my house, my children also have selective blindness regarding anything on the floor.







Apparently, they are also genetically incapable of changing out the empty toilet paper roll in the bathroom, as I am the only one who ever does it. Perhaps they inherited this from DH, as he's quite bad about it, too.









Although we usually leave up our decorations through Twelfth Night, this year we're taking the tree down today. I'm exhausted trying to keep our ornaments semi-intact with a SN 3 1/2 yo destroying them at every turn. And they're not even precious -- before having Sophie, I would even have called them quite sturdy, made mostly from wood, fabric, or paper. They survived the onslaught of 4 other toddlers, but my dear Sophie is in a destructive category all her own. We even borrowed a play yard from a gf to encircle the tree, but she's sharp as a tack about things we'd prefer she NOT figure out, so of course it took her only about 10 mins. to work out how to scale the thing and/or push it in far enough to grab and run (and chew, sigh...)

Congratulations flapjack and Kidszaplenty on the sweet new baby boys -- how lovely!









You all may indeed be onto something with the reevaluation of family size in the mid-30s. I was 34 while pg w/#5 and we had already decided that we would be done with her birth. But odd numbers never have sat well with me







, lol, so after a long break (well, for our previous pattern, anyway), we settled on #6 and last. All other things being equal, I actually think DH and I would love more, but finances truly are becoming a factor and more importantly, my health just isn't up to it anymore, either. I wish I were one of those women who do pg well (and safely), but I'm not. Of my six, 4 were preemies, several quite premature, due to pg complications, and now I think it prudent to try and regain better health to be able to keep up with them. But the thought of it still makes me a wee bit sad -- I think that's probably natural, isn't it?

Looking forward to chatting more as the month gets on...hope you don't mind me jumping in.

Kind regards,
Guin


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome, Guin!
I think I've seen you at the SN board.

(I also had HELLP in one pregnancy, btw.)


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

i posted at the end of december thread about washing sheets and towels, but everyone had already moved to Jan!!

sooo - how often do you wash? any wonderful systems going on in your homes?

we're supposed to be moving (but not getting confirmation on this yet







) and we'll have 3 bathrooms if it goes ahead.
unreal





















we've made do with one so far.
i'm worried about the extra work though!?


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Things just keep going on here, it is sheer craziness! Most of the kids are done with their chicken pox, a few scabs linger, but we are able to go out in public again. Griffon started swelling in his face Wednesday so we went to the ER and found out he has cellulitus. It was so sad, he looked like a Brian Froud creature instead of a little boy. Then yesterday the puppy jumped on him and because of the cellulitus it ripped his face open. A frantic trip to the ER, traumatic visit, and 9 stitches to close him up, but we are really counting on this being it. We are done with illness and injury.In 12 years I have only done 4 ER visits, and 2 were the past 3 days. These are our first stitches and oh my goodness...that was horrid! He actually slept through the stitching, but he screamed bloody murder when they cleaned it out. Broke my heart.
So here I sit at the computer, finding a new home for our beloved hound pup who is just too big and too much for my family right now. It goes against everything I believe to give a dog away after we make them part of our family







but I can't train him not to jump and it is hurting the kids.
I love being able to come on here and read baby love







. I love picturing you all snuggling little fresh babes, or having preggo bellies. I love reading about all the children and what they are up to. Thanks to everyone for being cyber friends







.

Goodness, I'm sorry your Ds went through that, how traumatic. The prep work before stitching can be horrible. With the cellulitis I imagine the area was already inflamed to begin with? Ugh. Poor kiddo -- and poor mama, it's hard.









I have no advice about the dog, just sympathy. I wish I knew enough about training dogs to offer some sage wisdom that would enable you to keep him.







Sometimes hard decisions have to be made for the greater good of your family... I hope you are able to find a terrific home for your dog, and that you have a lot of peace in it!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Congrats Flapjack!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Things just keep going on here, it is sheer craziness! Most of the kids are done with their chicken pox, a few scabs linger, but we are able to go out in public again. Griffon started swelling in his face Wednesday so we went to the ER and found out he has cellulitus. It was so sad, he looked like a Brian Froud creature instead of a little boy. Then yesterday the puppy jumped on him and because of the cellulitus it ripped his face open. A frantic trip to the ER, traumatic visit, and 9 stitches to close him up, but we are really counting on this being it. We are done with illness and injury.In 12 years I have only done 4 ER visits, and 2 were the past 3 days. These are our first stitches and oh my goodness...that was horrid! He actually slept through the stitching, but he screamed bloody murder when they cleaned it out. Broke my heart.









I hope your Ds is ok









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
So here I sit at the computer, finding a new home for our beloved hound pup who is just too big and too much for my family right now. It goes against everything I believe to give a dog away after we make them part of our family







but I can't train him not to jump and it is hurting the kids.

It's a hard choice but if he's not right fit for your family then it's not fair to your family or to the pup. Could you do some more training with him at a puppy school?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Thanks to everyone for being cyber friends







.

Aww! thanks for all your support and friendship Wendy


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Welcome to the group, Guin!

As for sheets & towels, basically we have one bath towel for each person and they get hung to dry after daily baths. Washed aprx twice a week. Bedding I wash when dh is out of town, usually once every 3 weeks unless it looks/smells icky before that. I tend to do a top to bottom house cleaning while my dh is gone. Though I'm creeping up on 35 weeks pg on Tuesday and I'm huge & uncomfortable & lazy right now.







So I'm not sure how much is going to get over the next two months or so.

MIL is still here & beginning to get on the nerves. Looking forward to some peace & quiet when she leaves on Monday. I need to get my tree down too.

And Alder got a hamster for Christmas so we have a pet in the house now. That's a first for our family & it's been fun so far. Other than having to get up & check constantly to make sure the baby isn't helping her to escape.

I bought some new warm jammies for the coming babe tonight. Slightly freaked out that the end is near! Valentines stuff up in the stores & babe due Feb 9......it's all starting to hit home.









Kat


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
i posted at the end of december thread about washing sheets and towels, but everyone had already moved to Jan!!

sooo - how often do you wash? any wonderful systems going on in your homes?

we're supposed to be moving (but not getting confirmation on this yet







) and we'll have 3 bathrooms if it goes ahead.
unreal





















we've made do with one so far.
i'm worried about the extra work though!?

I wash clothes daily, towels weekly (everyone has their own towel (each of us has a different color) and we hang them out to dry after use) and sheets fortnightly (I rotate where I do half one week half the next).

I hope your move goes smoothly


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome Guin









The mothers are wonderfully supportive and great advice givers


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I wash 2 or 3 towels in every load, but I also do not wash whites seperately or towels or whatnot. I don't buy white clothes for this reason lol. Sheets are done on a rotational system that gets thrown out of whack every time a pullup leaks.We do 2 loads of laundry every day to stay on top of it, and 3 or 4 if there is sickness. We have 2 bathrooms but honestly...the kids bathroom has become a guest bathroom and my bathroom is the family bathroom, so the towels in the kids bathroom rarely need to bechanged. DH is the only one who showers every day, and we all share towels. I think we only have 6 total in the house.
Patriot(my puppy) has a wonderful new home.I drove 2 hrs to meet the guy who wanted him and am very happy with the fit.I still cried though, and Griffon said he didn't want him to go(so glad he isn't terrified of dogs now).
I am frustrated with myself for really really wanting to have a baby this year. I *have* a baby...I feel mostly complete...I just feel like there is another one waiting. I was so glad with Epiphany because I felt like I might finally feel "the peace" of being done. Now I don't and wonder if my wiring is messed up. Or maybe I am just hormonal.








Heading to bed to collapse, crying wears me out.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I wash the towels once or twice a week.I usually try to wash everything at night so that I can fold it and line it up to be taken upstairs in one go, otherwise it spends a week in the middle of the living room floor being tumbled out so that the baskets can used for scooters and ladders.If I try to get anyone to help fold there is so much supervision going on there isn't time for anything else, I don't remember really helping fold until I was 11 or 12 anyway.3 bathrooms are really, really nice ( I grew up in a 6 member all female household with just one) but it does get hard to really be able to clean sometimes.Oh yeah and on the moving no matter how thrifty you want to be shut down the kitchen first.I tried to leave it for last so that we could have more home cooked meals but it always ended up being super stressful even when i had just one kid.I seem to always find out I'm pregnant right befreo we move and we have to move again right after the birth too.
I am always tripping over toys and sidestepping lego arrangement and battles and no one ever sees the pile of things practically blocking the stairs that need to go up or down.
Glad you found a good home for your dog, it is hard to let go of a furry family member.SO sorry about the stiches that must have been hard for you both.
Welcome Guinn!!!It seems our 4th little guy is the one who can open child proof locks and scale what for the others were impossible heights to get at things.My tree is fake with all walmart,Kmart unbreakables and not very many of them.They just get rearanged every day by the kids.







We are also very far from family and don't have any really close friends so most of our hoilday traditions are built on our own or reflecting the ones we both grew up with. We watch movies and play board games until the 10 mintues before and watch the ball drop or since we moved here go outside to watch all the fireworks.
I keep wondering if I really want anymore kids, We'll be 34 this year so four is most likely it for us and I don't really want a big age gap anyway so this year would be the deciding year.I do wish that DD had a sister to bond with since she is sooo girly and the boys have each other.Still not willing to do anything permanent and hormonal birth control works the opposite way for me.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome Guin















Wendybird I hope you get a stretch of calm this week.
bookcase I hope you get some news on your move - waiting is hard!

I wish I had some magical washing solution for sheets and towels but I don't









The four largest people in the house all shower every day. The towels get hung up to dry and it usually takes way more than a week for me to pick one up that smells like it needs to be washed.

Sheets likewise are washed on their 'ick' factor more than a routine. Now that I don't have anyone who wets their sheets in the night they can go for a month at times I think.

I did just buy new sheets, duvet covers and pillowcases for our bed and the boys bunks because ours were getting to be over a decade old and threadbare. They are all 100% cotton and some are fairtraded cotton too. I may wash these more often now because they are so lovely









I hope everyone else is ok and keeping cheerful.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Ooooh! All these babies! It makes me want one SO bad! It doesn't help that this cycle or next cycle is my ideal time to get pg because I would like to have a late Sept or Oct babe. DH is still not on board though so I will continue dreaming.

WRT to towels and sheets, I wash the sheets on mine and DH's bed once a week otherwise they stink to high heaven because DH sweats when he sleeps. The kids' sheets don't get washed as much but really they only get slept in an average of 8 nights a month so I think it's fine. Towels get washed usually on a weekly basis although I've been washing them more often this week because we have been going to the indoor pool at our gym to swim since school is out and it is SUPER cold outside! We have towels for the pool and then towels for the shower. Everyone just shares the towels for the shower. You just grab one that is dry!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Patriot(my puppy) has a wonderful new home.I drove 2 hrs to meet the guy who wanted him and am very happy with the fit.I still cried though, and Griffon said he didn't want him to go(so glad he isn't terrified of dogs now).
I am frustrated with myself for really really wanting to have a baby this year. I *have* a baby...I feel mostly complete...I just feel like there is another one waiting. I was so glad with Epiphany because I felt like I might finally feel "the peace" of being done. Now I don't and wonder if my wiring is messed up. Or maybe I am just hormonal.








Heading to bed to collapse, crying wears me out.










glad Patriot has a good new home, however hard it is to part







think we will need to rehome our cockeral when we move, maybe the chickens too, and it's going to be very hard for the children especially.

i get that another one waiting feeling. it is crazy. i think one day it will really pass??????????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Oh yeah and on the moving no matter how thrifty you want to be shut down the kitchen first.

super advice, thank you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Ooooh! All these babies! It makes me want one SO bad! It doesn't help that this cycle or next cycle is my ideal time to get pg because I would like to have a late Sept or Oct babe.

we have FOUR october b'days in our family, so i'd like an August baby next really. 5 children are winter babes. must be a new year resolution thing for me and dh









thanks for all the towel talk. i like the idea of having just one towel each (and even one set of sheets, though that is probably less practical with still-bed wetters) none of the children wash all that often, but with oldest being now 9 and 10 that needs to change pretty soon!!!!

i'm just craving space so much. we are literally climbing all over things (and each other) around the house. i'm hoping we'll get a better groove with enough rooms to actually have some space from each other.
probably that will queue New Arrival though to fill it out again


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We have four kids. I didn't think that we had a large family. Granted, all of our kids are pretty young (the oldest is five and the youngest is nearly three months), but I never imagined that I might qualify as a "mom of many."

However, it seems that since the baby was born we've crossed some kind of line. We have an audience where ever we go. I admit that our kids are pretty outgoing, and infants naturally attract attention, but it feels like it's beyond that. People are positive and friendly about it, but yesterday at the grocery store a couple actually stopped shopping to watch us pick out produce. Every time we set foot outside the house I find myself telling people at the bus stop or the mall that "yes, they are all ours."

Are we seriously a big family now?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We have four kids. I didn't think that we had a large family. Granted, all of our kids are pretty young (the oldest is five and the youngest is nearly three months), but I never imagined that I might qualify as a "mom of many."

However, it seems that since the baby was born we've crossed some kind of line. We have an audience where ever we go. I admit that our kids are pretty outgoing, and infants naturally attract attention, but it feels like it's beyond that. People are positive and friendly about it, but yesterday at the grocery store a couple actually stopped shopping to watch us pick out produce. Every time we set foot outside the house I find myself telling people at the bus stop or the mall that "yes, they are all ours."

Are we seriously a big family now?

You have arrived!







Congratulations!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We have four kids.

Are we seriously a big family now?

Yes you are


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We have an audience where ever we go.

yep, we get counted too









i asked my ds 'how does it feel to be a number!?'


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Morning, everyone!







I'm quite shamelessly enjoying our last day of winter break by lounging in bed, sipping coffee, nursing Duncan, reading board books to Sophie, surfing the web for a new food processor, posting here, and coaching Kieran via the intercom in making Banana Raisin French Toast for brunch. What can I say? I'm all about multi-tasking.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Welcome, Guin!
I think I've seen you at the SN board.

(I also had HELLP in one pregnancy, btw.)

Hi back!







Yes, I read the SN board every day, and post occasionally when I feel I have something to contribute, so I know all about your adventures with Miss Cottonball Button. I've been quite envious reading about all your wonderful adaptive and sensory equipment -- Miss Sophie is a big-time sensory seeker, and in only 3 short years, we've amassed what sometimes seems like our own gymnasium, lol. Trampoline, hammock swing, exercise balls, weighted blankets and vests, not to mention things that light up and flash and make noise galore. Kind of funny, as I'm usually all about natural toys, but parenting Sophie has required a whole different set of tools.

Scandinavia does seem so much better set up to parent SN children than the US -- perhaps I need to persuade DH to move back there? His mom is Danish and his father Scottish, so he has EU citizenship. And I was a German interpreter in my pre-mom life, and still have quite a bit of family there. The one bit I can't wrap my mind around, though, is what we'd drive with this many children. Here, we own a Dodge-Mercedes Sprinter van (10-passenger.) There, I never recall seeing any passenger vehicle much larger than a Mercedes station wagon. How do all you Europeans manage? Do you just rely on public transport as much as possible?

Yes, PIH, pre-eclampsia, eclampsia, and HELLP Syndrome -- through 6 children I've had them all. They are my particular childbearing cross to bear. I am well aware that I've been extremely fortunate to have never lost my life or my babies to these complications, but having so much medical intervention necessary in my pg's and births and the inevitable NICU stays afterwards is no fun at all.

We were looking through some old newborn photos of the kids the other day, having fun comparing how similar Duncan looks to ALL his sibs (I swear, we make the same baby over and over again, it just changes sex and gets an extra chromosome every now and then







), when Charlie asked me, "Mommy, why don't I have any tubes and wires in my baby pictures?"







I realized that she and Cam are my only babies who don't have endless NICU pictures of their newborn days, and that made me immeasurably sad (and guilty.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
i posted at the end of december thread about washing sheets and towels, but everyone had already moved to Jan!!

sooo - how often do you wash? any wonderful systems going on in your homes?

we're supposed to be moving (but not getting confirmation on this yet







) and we'll have 3 bathrooms if it goes ahead.
unreal





















we've made do with one so far.
i'm worried about the extra work though!?

We moved 2 1/2 yrs. ago into a much larger house, and now we have 3 bathrooms -- it's such a luxury! Cleaning them isn't so bad, as one is the guest bathroom and is seldom-used, and although I'm usually a baking soda-and-vinegar-only kind of gal for cleaning, I freely admit that when it comes to toilet seats and sinks, etc., Clorox wipes are my friend.







Plus, that way I can have the older kids do the wiping up and I just need to inspect afterwards.









As to the washing sheets and towels system,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Welcome Guin















Wendybird I hope you get a stretch of calm this week.
bookcase I hope you get some news on your move - waiting is hard!

I wish I had some magical washing solution for sheets and towels but I don't









The four largest people in the house all shower every day. The towels get hung up to dry and it usually takes way more than a week for me to pick one up that smells like it needs to be washed.

Sheets likewise are washed on their 'ick' factor more than a routine. Now that I don't have anyone who wets their sheets in the night they can go for a month at times I think.

I did just buy new sheets, duvet covers and pillowcases for our bed and the boys bunks because ours were getting to be over a decade old and threadbare. They are all 100% cotton and some are fairtraded cotton too. I may wash these more often now because they are so lovely









I hope everyone else is ok and keeping cheerful.

Do we live in the same house?







While I'm really good at keeping up with clothing and diaper laundry, I fall down on the job with sheets and towels. Now that both big kids' rooms have bunkbeds, I abhore making their beds, even with duvets, so I avoid having to change their sheets at all costs.









Growing up, each of us (5 kids) had a towel bar installed on the back of our bedroom doors where we hung "our" towel -- each one was a different color. It was actually a fab system, and one I mean to implement one of these days, should I ever manage to get around to it.

Guin


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Patriot(my puppy) has a wonderful new home.I drove 2 hrs to meet the guy who wanted him and am very happy with the fit.I still cried though, and Griffon said he didn't want him to go(so glad he isn't terrified of dogs now).
I am frustrated with myself for really really wanting to have a baby this year. I *have* a baby...I feel mostly complete...I just feel like there is another one waiting. I was so glad with Epiphany because I felt like I might finally feel "the peace" of being done. Now I don't and wonder if my wiring is messed up. Or maybe I am just hormonal.








Heading to bed to collapse, crying wears me out.









It's so hard to lose a pet, whether by choice or not, and doubly hard when it's b/c your children's needs trump your pet's. I hope Griffon is recovering well. The only pets we currently have are fish (which don't count, according to my opinionated children), but we are likely getting chickens in the spring. Was going to get some last year, but then I had a baby instead, lol. And everyone has been chorusing loudly for a dog for several years now, but I'm insisting we wait until everyone is old enough to not terrorize the poor creature. And hopefully, if we wait a bit longer and play our cards right, the dog can also be trained to be a service dog and companion for Sophie, which would be wonderful.

I am mostly feeling the peace of being done, while knowing it is also the best decision for our family, and yet I *still* get twinges whenever I think about not having another baby around ever again (well, until grandchildren, anyway.) I personally think some women are just wired this way, and it makes little sense to try and eradicate the feelings. Now whether or not you can act on them obviously varies by family, but I completely get the deep ache and the excitement and joy of bringing a new life into the world. It's a miracle each and every time, no question about it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Welcome Guinn!!!It seems our 4th little guy is the one who can open child proof locks and scale what for the others were impossible heights to get at things.

Yep, Sophie recently got tall enough and smart enough to learn how to open doors -- I'd become quite complacent that it would never happen, silly me! So for the first time, we purchased doorknob covers to thwart her. The result: now my 5 yo can't get into her own room w/o help, but Sophie can still gain access to any room in the house, as it took her all of two weeks to best the contraptions. She's gifted, I tell you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We have four kids. I didn't think that we had a large family. Granted, all of our kids are pretty young (the oldest is five and the youngest is nearly three months), but I never imagined that I might qualify as a "mom of many."

However, it seems that since the baby was born we've crossed some kind of line. We have an audience where ever we go. I admit that our kids are pretty outgoing, and infants naturally attract attention, but it feels like it's beyond that. People are positive and friendly about it, but yesterday at the grocery store a couple actually stopped shopping to watch us pick out produce. Every time we set foot outside the house I find myself telling people at the bus stop or the mall that "yes, they are all ours."

Are we seriously a big family now?

Hi there! I never used to think 4 was a big family, either, until we had them, with the same reactions. These days, people invariably ask us if we're Mormon or Catholic and then look at us utterly bewildered when they found out we're not. "But why do you have such a large family?" they ask. "Because we like children," is our reply, apparently a totally novel concept (around here, anyway.)

Guin


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Guin - We can get big cars here too. You just buy a minibus or a Landrover with a long wheelbase or a limousine









Or a more sensible choice might be a VW Caravelle Transporter which also has 10 seats. Dh is coveting a Caravelle when and if we grow out of our Honda Odyssey which is a 7 seater import from Singapore.


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Guin - We can get big cars here too. You just buy a minibus or a Landrover with a long wheelbase or a limousine

















I saw a hearse pass by the other day and thought *hmmm...that has possibilities!*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Or a more sensible choice might be a VW Caravelle Transporter which also has 10 seats. Dh is coveting a Caravelle when and if we grow out of our Honda Odyssey which is a 7 seater import from Singapore.









The vehicle we just outgrew was an Odyssey, too -- I loved it! We still have it, as a spare vehicle, but may be selling it soon if DH's business doesn't pick up. We got our Sprinter used, although we had to have it transported from Nashville, as there weren't any nearby. I love it b/c unlike the other large vans available here (made by Ford and GM), it has headrests and lap and shoulder belts for every single seat instead of the bench seats, which I feel makes it much safer. And it's diesel and therefore gets much better gas mileage (even better than my beloved Odyssey, in fact!)









Guin


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Can't put carseats in a Landrover. I'm coveting the 10-seater VW transporter, but there's plenty of 15-seater minibuses around. Isaac has decided I need a stretch hummer


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, talkative bunch







Congrats on the new bundles









My brood has not gotten the concept of using a towel more than once. where I once had lots of beautiful towels I now have a bunch of worn out ones and have just determined I will own nothing nice until my children have moved out.

We have 3 bathrooms and I really woudl rather fewer because the water down here makes HUGE soap scum rings very quickly after the tubs have been cleaned and the toilets....ickthe slime because of the warm water temperature. I will move into a box as long as it is north of the Mason Dixon line.

And as for cars...we need to invest in a 15 psg now


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 
Hi back!







Yes, I read the SN board every day, and post occasionally when I feel I have something to contribute, so I know all about your adventures with Miss Cottonball Button. I've been quite envious reading about all your wonderful adaptive and sensory equipment -- Miss Sophie is a big-time sensory seeker, and in only 3 short years, we've amassed what sometimes seems like our own gymnasium, lol. Trampoline, hammock swing, exercise balls, weighted blankets and vests, not to mention things that light up and flash and make noise galore. Kind of funny, as I'm usually all about natural toys, but parenting Sophie has required a whole different set of tools.

Oh, cool. Yes, we have the most awesome sensory room. I love it myself so much that I can totally go in there to feed the baby or read a book. Besides all the sensory stuff it has this utterly vibe of peace and quiet.
And yeah, I know what you mean, I'm all for natural toys too, but parenting a SN child has indeed required lots of other stuff. That goes medically as well, I'm not a big fan of doctors, interventions, antibiotics, drugs etc. but little miss cottonball button certainly requires a lot of lifesaving drugs, and her doctors are so important to us. (They keep saving her life, ya know.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 
Scandinavia does seem so much better set up to parent SN children than the US -- perhaps I need to persuade DH to move back there? His mom is Danish and his father Scottish, so he has EU citizenship. And I was a German interpreter in my pre-mom life, and still have quite a bit of family there. The one bit I can't wrap my mind around, though, is what we'd drive with this many children. Here, we own a Dodge-Mercedes Sprinter van (10-passenger.) There, I never recall seeing any passenger vehicle much larger than a Mercedes station wagon. How do all you Europeans manage? Do you just rely on public transport as much as possible?

Yeah, that is actually why we haven't moved home yet (home is Oz), even though I'm crazy homesick. But it's so much better here for SN children, really, everything is so wonderful for us.
And there are lots of big cars here too! We don't have a car, we don't need one 'coz we live so central that we can walk to most things. And I don't want one really (environment, and I don't like driving at all). But we borrow one maybe a couple of times a year for holidays or something. And we have borrowed a Peugeot 807 that seats 7 sometimes, and my personal favorite, a Chevy Tahoe Hybrid that seats 8. But those are still just mini-vans I guess. But as I said, you absolutely get big cars and vans here too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guinevere* 
Yes, PIH, pre-eclampsia, eclampsia, and HELLP Syndrome -- through 6 children I've had them all. They are my particular childbearing cross to bear. I am well aware that I've been extremely fortunate to have never lost my life or my babies to these complications, but having so much medical intervention necessary in my pg's and births and the inevitable NICU stays afterwards is no fun at all.

Yeah, I've had pre-eclampsia and HELLP too. I'm not sure what PIH is?
And although I'm not so fortunate, I'm forever so greatful that me and little miss cotton ball button are still here. Medical interventions and NICU stays are no fun at all, or hospital stays in general. But I'm glad they can save lives. I have this love-hate relationship with our hospital I think, I love it because it saves our kiddos life all the time, but at the same time I hate being there when we have to, we are there way too much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Can't put carseats in a Landrover. I'm coveting the 10-seater VW transporter, but there's plenty of 15-seater minibuses around. Isaac has decided I need a stretch hummer









I think I agree with Isaac.








But I'm a sucker for big cars, even though I don't even want a car, but if you are to impress me with one, it better be a big one. Hummers and Chevys are some of my favorites.









And Helen, I almost still jump at you siggy, 13 newborns! Can you even imagine having that many newborns at once?









As for towels and sheets. We each have a towel (or two) that we hang up after use (each have a couple of hooks) and they get used a few times before washed, we wash towels maybe once a week.
Sheets gets changed (and then washed obv.) every other week, or every week. I don't want to deal with it so I have to remember to leave clean sheets out for the cleaning lady every thursday if we take a walk or something while she's cleaning. If we're home she always asks for new ones if they aren't put out.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Still not willing to do anything permanent and hormonal birth control works the opposite way for me.

Hey, me too! It turns out with that little boost of estrogen, I have just enough to make a baby!







That's how we made our first son. Until this pg, I've been medically infertile. Can't you tell? I'm on pg number 8 with four boys to raise so far, and this one is now in week 13, so we'll be expecting an arrival this summer to add on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We have four kids. I didn't think that we had a large family. Granted, all of our kids are pretty young (the oldest is five and the youngest is nearly three months), but I never imagined that I might qualify as a "mom of many."

However, it seems that since the baby was born we've crossed some kind of line. We have an audience where ever we go. I admit that our kids are pretty outgoing, and infants naturally attract attention, but it feels like it's beyond that. People are positive and friendly about it, but yesterday at the grocery store a couple actually stopped shopping to watch us pick out produce. Every time we set foot outside the house I find myself telling people at the bus stop or the mall that "yes, they are all ours."

Are we seriously a big family now?

I think this was my post a while ago.







I wrote that I didn't expect to be such a spectacle or to have to be so public or recognisable. There are other large families where we live now though, so this is very relieving.

We started out in a busy metropolitan area and we were an absolute anomoly with everyone else having one or none, and only sometimes two- at least in public; maybe the others hid. I was routinely asked while pg with ds1 whether this would be our last! Uhhh, I haven't even seen my FIRST baby! How could I reasonably conclude on any others??? Personally, that is. Still, I thought it was a strange question then and it only became worse, even hostile, when ds2 was showing in my belly- like it was expected that I couldn't possible *want* another baby after this one! What kind of irresponsible ignoramus would want more? I mean seriously.









It's so much better here. People ask how many we'd like, not if we're going to stop, with the expectation that we will. Much friendlier.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Quick post. Isaac Donovan has arrived! 01/01/10. UC, caught by Daddy.


Welcome Baby Isaac! Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

And Jenny, beautiful pic in your avatar! I'm guessing Isacc?







:


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

aaagh - we're moving. this weekend. i'm sitting at the computer in denial now


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

Hi mamas! I am always reading this thread. I really should post on it once in a while. It wasn't until this current pregnancy that I finally felt like a MOM I suppose. I have a DD(12), DS(10), DD(8), DS(6), DD(2.5), and baby boy on the way and due in may. So we will have 3 girls and 3 boys!









For some reason 5 kids didn't seem like that many, but 6 seems like for me that I have crossed the threshold. We live in a 1700sqft house. We have 3 bedrooms and 2.5 baths. That extra 1/2 bath is a godsend sometimes!

We recently had to get a new van because our 8 passenger Chevy Express died. We ended up with a 12 passenger Chevy Express. The funny thing is that our first one was sort of unique, and we have very very rarely seen another one like it. The new one was on a lot near our house and caught our attention because it looked a LOT like ours. I told dh that I wasn't even interested in looking at new vans until the current one died....then it died(major engine problem at 200k+ miles).







So we are very happy now with a new van that looks much like our old very loved van. This one is a 12 passenger, and we are enjoying the extra space.









I love the idea about the towels! I think I might have to give that a shot. I am about to do a little remodeling work to the kids rooms and dh is going to build some triple bunk beds to give them all some space. I might have to make sure to incorporate a hook for each kid to hang their towel.

On sheets. I try to aim for around once a month to do everyone's sheets. I always make the kids shower at night(at least on school nights), so at least they are clean when they get into bed.

Thank goodness that we get a lot of support and encouragement for our large family. My MIL is an angel and fully supports our desires for a large family. She has celebrated every baby announcement, and she is a wonderful grandma. If my mom doesn't approve she hides it well. She has always been supportive. Both of our families have known that dh and I have always wanted lots of kids, so it's never a big surprise when we announce a new baby. We are also LDS, so we have a huge community of friends who are supportive of our large family. Of course we get an odd random comment from a stranger that annoys me. For some reason the "your hands sure are full" comment makes me want to slap somebody. They all say it like I have never heard that one before.









I am also hitting that point where I am questioning having more. I turn 32 this year. I will probably be 35+ before we consider another LO. Should I just count my blessings and go on??? Who knows? I guess I will cross that bridge when I get to it. I have a feeling that there are 2 more waiting for us though, so we will see!


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Morning, all!







I'm in a great mood today b/c I actually managed to exercise last night for the first time in, oh, YEARS, and the endorphins are still coursing through my veins, lol. It was only a short walk on our treadmill (which I had to quite literally dust off to use







), but I walked/boogied to old dance tunes from my pre-mom clubbing days (sigh, quite long ago indeed) and the campy music videos made me laugh. I had such fun, totally unexpected! Perhaps I need to install a disco ball in the family room...hmmm...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
We have 3 bathrooms and I really woudl rather fewer because the water down here makes HUGE soap scum rings very quickly after the tubs have been cleaned and the toilets....ickthe slime because of the warm water temperature. I will move into a box as long as it is north of the Mason Dixon line.

I finally solved our soap scum/ring issues by banning bar soap from the house and only using liquid soap. I'm not sure exactly why, but the liquid soap doesn't create scum the way the bar soap used to. I'm all about making household tasks as easy on myself as possible, as apart from cooking and baking and sewing/knitting, which I *like* to do, I'm not a gifted homemaker. At all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Oh, cool. Yes, we have the most awesome sensory room. I love it myself so much that I can totally go in there to feed the baby or read a book. Besides all the sensory stuff it has this utterly vibe of peace and quiet.

For Christmas this year, we made the children a reading nook in part of the our large playroom, and it's quickly becoming one of my own favorite spaces in the house. The base is a round, large tree trunk playtent, with a mesh top (which allows a light to shine into it) and then we installed a wall-mounted reading light with a metal spiderweb over it and 3 huge leaf canopies (from IKEA) that arch over the whole corner to define it. Inside the tent, we put down a plush, fuzzy green rug and lots of big floor pillows, and then we took stuffed animal snakes and birds and wound them over and under the leaves. It's a peaceful, green, jungle oasis in the midst of our larger space. And we placed it next to a large window, so it's flooded with natural light most of the day. Love it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Yeah, I've had pre-eclampsia and HELLP too. I'm not sure what PIH is? And although I'm not so fortunate, I'm forever so greatful that me and little miss cotton ball button are still here. Medical interventions and NICU stays are no fun at all, or hospital stays in general. But I'm glad they can save lives. I have this love-hate relationship with our hospital I think, I love it because it saves our kiddos life all the time, but at the same time I hate being there when we have to, we are there way too much.

PIH is the abbreviation for pregnancy-induced hypertension, which is used either as a term for either mild pre-e or to indicate raised BP w/o other symptoms in pg.

As for the hospital, the one where I had my youngest 3 children and where Sophia and Duncan spent their NICU stays is literally down the street a few miles from us, so I pass it nearly every day on my way somewhere. I also feel a love-hate relationship with it; it dredges up some very powerful memories, many of them less than pleasant.









Hanna, my earliest preemie, was born in a hospital about 6 hrs. away from here, in another state. When Sophie was 5 mos. old, we travelled there on vacation and while there, she contracted croup and ended up in the PICU for 4-5 days, in the same hospital where 6 yrs. before, I almost died from eclamptic seizures and Hanna spent a long time in the NICU. And although the PICU was obviously separate from the NICU, it was on the same floor, as well as L&D, where I spent several weeks either on bedrest or recovering PP. The whole experience was surreal, and it brought back memories I didn't even realize I still had. We were so fortunate that Sophie only had a short stay there, b/c I was beginning to hyperventilate in panic attacks just getting into the hospital elevators to reach the 3rd floor.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
aaagh - we're moving. this weekend. i'm sitting at the computer in denial now









I don't blame you one bit -- moving is always an overwhelming concept, even if you have lots of time to plan. Is it a long or short move? Our long moves have always been a ton of work, but strangely enough, less chaotic than our short moves, where not everything really gets packed properly b/c we can make many trips back and forth (or so the theory goes.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *party_of_seven* 
Of course we get an odd random comment from a stranger that annoys me. For some reason the "your hands sure are full" comment makes me want to slap somebody. They all say it like I have never heard that one before.









Yes, what's with that?







That's by far the most frequent comment we get, as well. Talk about the bleeding obvious, lol!









Hey, since we're (sort of) on the topic of laundry/clothing and systems, I'd love some input on my biggest nemesis: SOCKS. They are the bane of my large family existence!









It seems like I've tried everything to keep them straight over the years -- buying each person a different color, buying all white socks and marking them with Sharpie dots on the toe as to whose is whose, washing them all together and having a sock-sorting party once a month, washing them all separately and trying to keep them straight that way -- all to little or no avail.

My end result? We continually have a laundry basket piled to the brim with socks of every imaginable size, color, and sort -- a few lucky ones are paired up, many are not, still others are permanently unmated (though I do try to cull those out every couple months), and no one, not for all the tea in China, wants to tackle the sock bin, as we call it, not even for extra allowance $ or shamelees candy bribery.







What to do? Ah, how I love summers here, as all the kids wear Crocs or sandals and I get a hiatus from the sock situation for a few months, lol.

Baby's up from his nap, talk to you later!

Guin


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Man I hate socks! In our house, we all only have 2-3 pair of (washable) wool socks for winter and wear sandals in the warm months. Socks dry on the vent in the foyer for 2-3 wearings before getting washed.

I've noticed that having a laundry bin in each kids room & washing only the clothes that go in THAT room at a time helps keep the laundry less hectic. I can take that load into that room & fold & hang. Socks go in with the colors since I never have enough whites for a full load.

So for us, having LESS socks per person helps. I also harp constantly when we come in the house from being out to "Keep your socks, hats, gloves together!"

Kat


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Oooo... Socks.







I buy new socks for everybody every Christmas. I also don't have a problem with sharing socks (no sharing underwear or handmedown underwear - no way no how!). Two of the three boys share the same size (or close enough, as socks go). I wash a load of whites with everybody's socks, and they're actually my favorite to sort. If it has a hole, in goes in the trash. I'm past thinking I'll have time to darn them. Otherwise, I try to buy the same kind of socks for everybody all the time, and multiples of any cute patterned socks. That way, if I have three socks in a particular pattern, at least I have a pair. All three go into the sock drawer together. This is expecially true of sports socks - I just make a big pile of one size/style (gold toe socks and hanes socks are marked on the toe by size) and don't worry myself if there happens to be an odd number. I don't even count. Maybe next wash will be an odd number too. Or maybe I'll have to throw out a holey sock. Lonely single socks sometimes go on top of my dresser to be sorted in later, sometimes get thrown into the sock drawer to find their mates on their own, and sometimes I'll go ahead and purge a sock drawer (especially if it's near empty anyway) in search of missing mates.

There, that's what I do for socks!

I came in here, however, to announce that #4 is on his/her way! We're due in June, and we're hoping for A) another boy so we can make good use of all these boy clothes I've been storing or B) a girl for variety and to start a new clothing collection.









Update since the last time I was in... We bought a beast to drive in. It's a 7 Pass Suburban, and we are in love.







I bought Radians (all of the boys are still in carseats) so I can get 3 across the back row if necessary, but we ride two in back and one in the middle for now.

Question: For those of you who live in a small house or have lived in a small house (under 1000sqft), how/when did/do you know that you need to upgrade? We're huge in to making do, and we like our little house, but we're starting to wonder how far we can stretch it, or how many more of us we can squeeze in. Thoughts?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

anstar Congrats on your pregnancy







and hi again party_of_seven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
Question: For those of you who live in a small house or have lived in a small house (under 1000sqft), how/when did/do you know that you need to upgrade? We're huge in to making do, and we like our little house, but we're starting to wonder how far we can stretch it, or how many more of us we can squeeze in. Thoughts?


Need to upgrade and ability to upgrade are two different things IME. If you can afford to move then do it. We hit the point of feeling that we needed to move just about when dd2 was born and we had to buy another bed for dd1 so that she could still sleep in our room. We now have a 6yo and a 3yo in our bedroom with us which is not fun any more.

If you can't all get around your table and a different shaped table won't fit in your room then that is one point. When you can't get any more beds in the bedrooms, that's another point. When you can't all sit down in the living room all at once without someone having to sit on the bare floor then that might be another one.

We desperately need to upgrade with six of us in a stupidly small house - under 500sqft but the money isn't there to do it yet.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Touche Orange.







And I see where you're at. We're at the point where we can't all sit at the table point, but as we are still in toddler beds, that part at least isn't an issue. Actually, we have a lofted twin bed for the 4yo, and the toddler bed and the crib are underneith it side be side. It's kinda cute, actually... and they're in the smallest bedroom together. We still have two more bedrooms available, but one is DH's office (he works from home) and the other I'm hoping to turn into a dining room/school room so we can all sit at the table together... For now, at least. What we have is right for us for a few years yet, I just don't know how many. I want to start long-range planning, but at this point I have no clue what that involves.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
I want to start long-range planning, but at this point I have no clue what that involves.










Long range planning - I like that! My long range plans include space, infinite storage solutions and a bedroom where the only person I can hear snoring is my husband


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm subbing again.

We recently found out that #5 will be joining us in August, I'm just over 7 weeks and feeling it very much LOL.

We've officially outgrown our minivan because I can't squeeze another carseat in it, and all of our kids are still in some sort of a carseat or booster (5yrs down to 1yr). So we're looking for a passenger van. Hubby tell me this is IT (he's said that for the past two kids) so I'm praying for more but will let him make the final call... But if we have a larger van, we'd need to fill up the seats, right? 

We do live in a small house - a 3 bedroom bungalow with a full basement. The house fits us comfortably right now, there are a few things I do to make sure we aren't overcrowded (rotate toys in the attic, only keeping as many down as are played with regularly, storing a lot of stuff in the basement that is organized and easy to get to, keeping all of our clothes hung in the basement under our folding table to free up closet space, utilize under bed and hanging storage, etc.). We do have a finished room in the basement, and if we installed one of those fire escapes (egress window?) we could use it as a bedroom if need be. We've also discussed adding on to our home somtime in the future if we stay here long enough.

Do you have any genius ideas for storage? I don't want to have to put money into any more storage things, I'm mainly looking for ways to use unused space or get creative with what I already have. I am going to mak hanging pouches for the bunk beds to put on the end of each bed to hold stuffed animals and books. I made one a couple years ago for our crib back when we used it and it's not on my oldest daughters bed. One for each bed end would be great to organize lovies and books and keep them from getting on the floor.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Congratulations Anstar!! Number 4 is so fun, IME!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 

Question: For those of you who live in a small house or have lived in a small house (under 1000sqft), how/when did/do you know that you need to upgrade? We're huge in to making do, and we like our little house, but we're starting to wonder how far we can stretch it, or how many more of us we can squeeze in. Thoughts?

We're currently a family of six - soon to be seven when #5 arrives in the late spring - living in a 940 sq ft 2 BR, so I've been wondering this as well. I think most people think we're crazy, because we're not really that crowded here... but I'm thinking we need to look to the near future. Our eldest is 7 now, and while we have a family bed for now (with the 2 eldest sometimes sleeping on the floor in our room or in the bed in their room) eventually we're going to need separate sleeping spaces for everyone. I'd also LIKE to have room for a dresser for each person, which isn't something we've got now (thank goodness for plenty of closet space!) In order to get beds for everyone, we'd need to upgrade to a bigger place.

However, I've just come across a property that we might be interested in, and it isn't bigger than what we have now.







It *might* be a tad smaller, in fact. However, it's on 40 beautiful acres, the price is right, and we could have pets, chickens, etc. We're not set on it, but we're considering it, so apparently space isn't the only thing we're looking for!

I had once dreamed about living in an RV and taking the show on the road (Dh wasn't interested in finding mobile employment though, and we don't have that kind of savings, so it was just a dream) so I had already mentally downsized our lives. After thinking about having a large-ish family in an RV full-time, this place is huge. Sometimes I feel like we're SUPPOSED to get a bigger place -- and I wouldn't be upset to have one! -- but for RIGHT NOW we're doing alright here. We're looking around for larger spaces, as Dh feels more pressure to provide "appropriate" housing than the rest of us feel, I think, and I can see enjoying that a lot... but I'm not feeling a crunch.

(I may feel completely different about it in a few months when baby arrives!!)

Not very helpful, but I have commiseration. I think the important thing to do is separate what is "usual" and what is really, truly needed/desired by your family. If you guys are knocking around against each other, you need a bigger space. If you do, but simply cant' get one right now, there are ways to make small home living more comfortable. If you're fine, but feeling like you "should" have a 3 BR or something, just know that it's more than fine to enjoy living in a small space.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

We're at the point where we need to upgrade to more space, even if it's just a little bit more. The kids are just physically too big now for our house. We're constantly bumping into each other and the 14 (soon to be 15) yr old and the 9 yr need to not be sharing a room anymore. They're driving each other, and me, crazy! They want to have friends over but it's almost impossible to add another person that's their size into the house! We're looking and my hope is to find something that is 4 BR and has either a garage or a basement so the kids don't have to store their bikes in their rooms.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats Kidsaplenty!

Just popping in to say I love the laundry talk. I'm always looking for laundry inspiration. You lot far surpass me. I cannot keep atop of our laundry and we have fewer people than you. But we have tons of towels, probably too many, I ought to purge some. I actually like towels best they're quickest to put away. Clothes and socks I cannot wrap my head around an efficient process, and I feel like I spend all weekend laundering. meh.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

I am saying I fit here....even though with 4 I don't feel like a Mom of many....I get the comments alllllll the time!

Socks....I too have a sock bin the I spend time with often....but even trying to wash them with clothes seems two go in and only one comes out and I don't want to toss the spares in case the matches pop up.

Sheets are about once a week or so, since we don't have anyone fully night trained yet usually that is the longest before there is an accident and they need changing. Towels I do also about once a week, trying to get DH to realize they can be used more then once before washing though, as his seem to go to the laundry as often as used!

Hope to get the laundry routine down pat before the littles get a little bigger!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Jenny and Helen, how's the little babes doing? And you?

Sam, how's you? And all well with the two in the tummy?


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I have a sock bin too. I try to buy socks in a size that several of the kids can wear. I just get normal white cotton socks. I pair up what I can and toss the rest in the bin. I try not to stress about it. Maybe once a week I will sit down and sort through the bin. If I don't get to it the kids know they can go there and find their own socks.

On laundry.....I try to do a couple of loads every day. Each kid has a small laundry basket labeled with his/her name. They bring down their dirties in their basket each morning. I do the washing and folding and put the clean stuff back in their basket for them to put away at the end of the day. It works pretty well for us. Laundry is my pet peeve though, so my kids know not to play around with their clean laundry. I don't mind doing it, but they darn well better have some respect for my hard work and put it away right.

I'm very grateful that this baby is a boy and we will have 3 and 3. It makes it easy to stay in our 3 bedroom a little longer. Hopefully eventually we will add on 2 more bedroom and convert our half bath to a full bath. At least it isn't a pressing issue at the moment.....maybe in a few years. Heck, the 2.5yo still sleeps in our bed, and I suspect the new little guy will hang out just as long. A lot can happen in 3 years and maybe by then we will be able to afford that addition to the house!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormySar* 

We recently found out that #5 will be joining us in August, I'm just over 7 weeks and feeling it very much LOL.

Congrats!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormySar* 
Do you have any genius ideas for storage? I don't want to have to put money into any more storage things, I'm mainly looking for ways to use unused space or get creative with what I already have. I am going to mak hanging pouches for the bunk beds to put on the end of each bed to hold stuffed animals and books. I made one a couple years ago for our crib back when we used it and it's not on my oldest daughters bed. One for each bed end would be great to organize lovies and books and keep them from getting on the floor.

No genius ideas, but I'm very interested as well! I need ideas other than "buy XYZ shelves" or "Thesekind bins" -- the hanging pouches idea sounds nifty.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Just a quick note to let you all know I gave birth this morning and we have a new son and a daughter
















We haven't chosen names yet.

Will post more when I get out of hospital.

Sam


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Just a quick note to let you all know I gave birth this morning and we have a new son and a daughter
















We haven't chosen names yet.

Will post more when I get out of hospital.

Sam

fantastic! enjoy!
















(and if you need any b'feeding support please ask)


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Just a quick note to let you all know I gave birth this morning and we have a new son and a daughter
















We haven't chosen names yet.

Will post more when I get out of hospital.

Sam

Wow Sam







Congratulations. I hope their birth was smooth. Sending







your way.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Just a quick note to let you all know I gave birth this morning and we have a new son and a daughter
















We haven't chosen names yet.

Will post more when I get out of hospital.

Sam

Congrats Sam and Sam-family!! That's great news.








Enjoy!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay!!! Congrats Sam and family!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Just a quick note to let you all know I gave birth this morning and we have a new son and a daughter
















We haven't chosen names yet.

Will post more when I get out of hospital.

Sam

Congratulations!! What great news.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Can't wait to hear all about the babies, Sam! Hope all is going well with the 3 of you!

And congrats to Anstar and StormySar. Yea for new babies!

I'm stuck at home today with our 2nd blizzard in 2 1/2 weeks. The last was on Christmas Eve and Day. Today they are missing school. The high temp is below zero and the winds are making it -30F. Too cold to go sledding. So far we've made pumpkin bread and 3 out of 5 have taken a bath. The baby still needs his bath, but he's busy playing and my bath aversion kid is running around happily so she can wait until tomorrow.

My pet peeve is messing with their clean laundry too. Drives me nuts to have it messed with.

I have a mess of socks in the laundry now. I should stay up tonight and watch a trashy TV show and try to match some up. I try to only have 1 kind per kid to help with figuring out whose is who's, but they do have some fun socks in there too.

We're officially done nursing and I'm just pumping once a day. DH is really wanting another. With #6 we'll need a new vehicle so he has been looking around.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

This might be a dumb question, but it really bugs me - we don't have that large a family, but finding a toothbrush holder to hold all our toothbrushes is impossible, apparently. Do any of you know of where to get a toothbrush holder that holds 6-8 toothbrushes - besides a cup style one? Or have you figured out a system for storing them that works well for you?

This time next year we'll have another toothbrush involved, for a total of 7 - and even if we have two bathrooms by then, I'm pretty sure all brushing will happen in just one of them. So this is something that is going to bug me for the next few years! LOL


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmmm... a daycare supply catalog maybe?

Each kid has their own little caddy with their own toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, soap, etc in it here.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations on the babes, Sam!

Kat


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yay for new babies! Congrats, Sam!


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

So all these babies have me thinking.... and I should start by saying I've always wanted 13 kids.

K, here's my question for everyone: Are you a baby person? Do you love babies, or toddlers, or teenagers?

I have always had a special place in my heart for middle school kids. I like babies, but I'm not a fan of toddlers. Preschoolers are pretty special, I'll admit... but I get excited at opportunities to work with middle schoolers.

So.... Do you have a big family because you want a big family? Because you like babies? Because you happily take the blessings given to you?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm a huge baby person. I hate being pregnant though. I don't know how I'll be with middle school kids. When I was teaching, I always said I never wanted them once they were older than 8.







My oldest is now 10.

I always said I wanted a dozen. I don't think that's going to happen, but I just love the joy a big family brings. And, to be really frank, I had an absolutely craptastic childhood. I see mothering as a chance to sort of even the scales. There's something very redemptive for me in loving my children. I can look at them at their absolute worst and know with certainty in my heart that even when they're being little terrors, they still wouldn't deserve the stuff that was done to me. And in some small way, that helps me realize that what was done to me as a child wasn't because I was inherantly unlovable or defective. Is that too weird?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AM, not too weird at all.
I understand your feelings, I had a terrible, horrible childhood.

I love babies though, I love being pregnant, I even love giving birth when it's not traumatic and dramatic and life and death matters involved.
And I love babies.
I love all ages! Every one has it's own awesomeness.

There's nothing like snuggling an infant, holding a newborn and just staring in awe at them as they sleep, carrying them in a wrap all day and being so close to this little, new life. Getting to know them and their personalities as they grow.
And then there's the toddler age where they are discovering the world more and more, seeing things through their eyes, which continues into pre-school and even school age. The good conversations, their amazement at things we grown-ups "forget". Them running toward you yelling "mommy!" with sparks in their eyes because you went to the store alone and came back.
The awesome discussions with the older ones, and teaching them stuff, playing games, reading to each other.
And then the teens, where they are discovering who they are more, and all the hard choices they have to make. Watching them make the right ones, and helping them if they make the wrong and "crash". Them coming to you with problems. And the heart-to-heart conversations. Getting hugs from them even in front of friends. Watching them grow up and start their own, independent, grown-up life.

And it's of course a lot more than you could ramble on about like this, but it's awesome, the whole way from newborn to young adults.

And I love seing the kids together, the siblings have so much love and care for each other, it's so good and touching to see.
I love having a bunch, my own little gang.
I wanted 5, when I was little. Hah, I have more now. And I'm not done. We're not done. We want more.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats on the babies Sam!

Babies are awfully needy, early toddlers make me nervous, preschoolers are so much fun on their own (without a baby in tow), school age is a relief, even homeschooling. Nine to something is taxing. I must be tired.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I love babies and breastfeeding & the snuggling & how magical a time it is when they are tiny. But do dread the sleepless nights & inability to get away for any length of time by myself.

I guess I can think of something amazing and something hateful about each stage.







I especially find toddlers trying. YK, that age where they are old enough to run away from you but not quite old enough to listen to WHY they shouldn't run into the street? Trying.

I've always really looked forward to having a houseful of teenagers. It seemed to me it would be fun to have a group old enough to really talk to and have unique interests and interesting opinions and so excited about life and about to strike out on their own. I do look forward to that.

What was the original question?







Oh! We have a 'big' family because we really like sex and really don't like birth control.

Kat


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I love love love babies!! My youngest is a two year old now, and I am enjoying her so darn much. She ia a riot, and I love hearing the things she is thinking now that she is talking. I love the childhood ages too.

Now my 12yo.....not loving that stage very much at all at the moment. Recently I have just had to send her off to her room because I can't deal with her at all. My pregnant hormones can't take it. I have had to let dh talk with her because I can't do it sanely. Today at the store she threw a pity party for herself complaining about how all of her friends live in such nice houses and have this and that. I am just livid at how ungrateful she can be. This child would have made a perfect only child because she thinks the sun rises and sets on her.

I am just beside myself because I think my kids are spoiled rotten. We may not have the nicest or biggest house on the street, but we have a computer in almost every room, giant TV, multiple gaming systems etc. The girl just got her very own IPOD for Christmas. She wears name brand clothes. I honestly think they have too much since she obviously doesn't appreciate what she has!









So, I'm not liking the teen ages so far. I am praying that this will be a short lived stage and she will straighten up......something tells me I'm in for a bumpy road though.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I always said I wanted a dozen. I don't think that's going to happen, but *I just love the joy a big family brings*.

Whisper: And definately not wierd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
And *I love seing the kids together*, the siblings have so much love and care for each other, it's so good and touching to see.
I love having a bunch, my own little gang.
I wanted 5, when I was little. Hah, I have more now. And I'm not done. We're not done. We want more.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
I
What was the original question?







Oh! We have a 'big' family because we really like sex and really don't like birth control.

Kat

Hahahaha!! Died laughing... Only cuz we feel the same way.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 

What was the original question?







Oh! We have a 'big' family because we really like sex and really don't like birth control.

Kat









That's us too-- horny and forgetful.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

And to the rest: Isn't it interesting how we all feel differently about different stages? And I can see how there is certainly something beautiful and something trying about all of them.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes









Our babes are still nameless, we are including the whole family in the decision and no one can agree









Bronte is refusing to have anything to do with her new siblings


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sam- and congratulations. Alex ignored Isaac for Isaac's first week of life- and me too. He came around.

I'm starting to wonder if I've made the most awful mistake imaginable. Sam is a typical newborn. Needs a lot of time in arms, cuddles, cluster feeds, etc. etc. There is a degree of screaming going on, and he's kept me continually awake from 4 onwards the last few nights. Problem is that River is a typical almost 2yo, is obviously pretty annoyed at the fact that there's someone else in HIS cuddle spot, is hitting, kicking, biting, throwing and occasionally turning waste paper baskets upside down in the middle of the living room and painting the hallway with navy acrylic paint. Plus we have Skye- who is being intensely 4- Isaac- who is being intensely irrational- and Alex, who is doing what he thinks a teenager should do, instead of what he thinks HE should do, and they're all driving me mad. Please, please, reassure me. Lie if necessary.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmmm, It will get better? The love will win, you will feel better and grow accustomed to the new normal.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, Helen, it will get better. Really. I always turn to the "This too, shall pass" mantra in those situations.







s


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Helen,







. Those first few weeks are so, so difficult. I agree that it's somewhat just a matter of time until things sort themselves out. Meanwhile, is there anyone who can come and help you? Hormones after birth can be really hard, and when you couple that with a screamy baby things can start getting sad-making pretty quickly.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You just have to get through those first couple of weeks and it does all settle out.

We're snowed in again. And they want the computer and lunch.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

s Helen. I can't say about the olders, but I know what you mean with the preschooler/toddler/baby situation. It does get lots better. Infinately so.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks







I think I believe you.

AM, theoretically I have help because we're snowed in and so DH is off work. Mum's back up north, and whilst she'll come down if I need her, I can't ask unless we really, REALLY need her. Well, to be honest, the weather the way it is I just can't ask, really, because everyone is stuck.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I wish I was nearby. I'd come over in a heartbeat. If you need someone to listen to, I'm your girl though.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on the pregnancies, anstar and StormySar...I'm feeling it too! Not my favorite part!

And Hurray for the birth of your babies, Sam!! Exciting. Can't wait to hear what they are called and maybe see a picture??!

Ooooh, I absolutely love babies. Just holding them, nursing them...they are so precious and indeterminate and fresh and new and temporary. Amazing! I am so excited we are going to another baby. My only plan for the summer is to enjoy my new last baby. I already am impatient and am jealous when people have their babies. Silly me. We got into baby having thinking of babies and very small children...the preteen stuff has been a real shocker and we're always working overtime to catch up to the bigger kids and their phases!!

My oldest turns 11 tomorrow. He's growing into such a nice boy and shedding lots of his mischevious difficultness. Not all, mind you, or we wouldn't recognize him.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Do any of you go camping? Any tips for me?


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Well it turns out i may be a MoM much earlier then i thought! our blended three plus it looks like by next fall i will have adopted a 12,11, & 9 yr old.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow! congrats!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

What great news! We will look forward to hearing about your adventures together.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Today went better. I reached breaking point, told my family I was taking the day off, sat on the sofa and cuddled the baby- and horrible as it sounds, I don't think I've really spent as much time with him in my arms at any point as I did today. I think we're friends







: He slept better like that this morning and napped for a couple of hours snuggled up with me, and I don't feel quite as helpless as I did. Maybe everything is going to be OK?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I can see you snuggled up and smiley -that's good









The other guys can manage without being tended to by you for a bit. They all know where the fridge is and they have each other so don't feel bad


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Today went better. I reached breaking point, told my family I was taking the day off, sat on the sofa and cuddled the baby- and horrible as it sounds, I don't think I've really spent as much time with him in my arms at any point as I did today. I think we're friends







: He slept better like that this morning and napped for a couple of hours snuggled up with me, and I don't feel quite as helpless as I did. Maybe everything is going to be OK?









Helen, don't feel bad for needing time out, I know last year I needed time out so I went on holiday for a few days. I was mentally and physically exhausted (and pregnant) and it gave me time to relax and unwind - I think all Mums so take some time out.

My twins have names







Sophia Phoebe and Nate Patrick


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Helen, you need a time out more often, they are great.
And, it is going to be ok.







s

Sam, beautiful names!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 

My twins have names







Sophia Phoebe and Nate Patrick









Lovely names Sam!

The tricky process of family negotiation for choosing names seems to work


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

Lovely names!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Sweet names! Coming up with more than one name at once is just one thing on the list that makes my head spin when it comes to twins.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 

My twins have names







Sophia Phoebe and Nate Patrick









How beautiful! The family has chosen wisely!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovely names









I seem to have swapped babies with someone. Sam's been sleeping peacefully for an hour now. It's 7.30pm. WTH?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful names! For beautiful children!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Beautiful names! For beautiful children!









Oh, you've seen them?! Lucky you.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I've posted once or twice, but am trying to get on more often!







I'm Tamika, Mum to 5, ages 7,5,4 and 4mth old twins.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Isn't it funny how the same children who can't hear you screaming at point blank range can hear a soda can pop open or a candy wrapper rattle from the other end of a house full of noise? Interesting phenomena.

Oh how true is that!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 

However, it seems that since the baby was born we've crossed some kind of line. We have an audience where ever we go. I admit that our kids are pretty outgoing, and infants naturally attract attention, but it feels like it's beyond that. People are positive and friendly about it, but yesterday at the grocery store a couple actually stopped shopping to watch us pick out produce. Every time we set foot outside the house I find myself telling people at the bus stop or the mall that "yes, they are all ours."

Our town is quite conservative - 3 is the max that almost everyone has. There are one or two with 4, but I know of NO families besides ours that have 5. We are CONSTANTLY known as 'the family with 5 kids'! LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
But I'm a sucker for big cars, even though I don't even want a car, but if you are to impress me with one, it better be a big one. Hummers and Chevys are some of my favorites.









I'm a big vehicle person too!







We drive a Ford Excursion and are wondering what we'll do when it craps out - no way to pull our trailer with anything smaller...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Do any of you go camping? Any tips for me?

What do you camp in? We have a quad bunk trailer that we all fit in. We plan to put the babies in a playpen where the dining table is. We just go, hang out and have fun!







Just make sure you have food - menus still work even for camping. Much easier to come back from the beach and know what you're having.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Sweet names! Coming up with more than one name at once is just one thing on the list that makes my head spin when it comes to twins.

I love those names too!!! And yes - it was mind spinning to have to come up with two names at the same time!


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

A quad bunk trailer, huh? I might have to go look for one of those....

We don't camp, but we do travel a lot. Sure would be nice to have a home away from home sometimes.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
This time next year we'll have another toothbrush involved, for a total of 7 - and even if we have two bathrooms by then, I'm pretty sure all brushing will happen in just one of them. So this is something that is going to bug me for the next few years! LOL

Do you have a piece of wood and a drill? I only have four dc and any sort of so-called 'storage solution' we've found usually has a maximum of four and sometimes six whatevers. Six never ends up being enough anyway because at least one of us has two of the thing to store. I make all of our 'racks' including for towels. I once had all the toothbrushes hung on nails.







It worked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I always said I wanted a dozen. I don't think that's going to happen, but I just love the joy a big family brings. And, to be really frank, I had an absolutely craptastic childhood. I see mothering as a chance to sort of even the scales. There's something very redemptive for me in loving my children. I can look at them at their absolute worst and know with certainty in my heart that even when they're being little terrors, they still wouldn't deserve the stuff that was done to me. And in some small way, that helps me realize that what was done to me as a child wasn't because I was inherantly unlovable or defective. Is that too weird?

I resonate deeply with this. What has been absolutely amazing to me is how easy it is to love my dc. I grew up thinking that it was a great burden to love a child (or in the case of my father to _continue_ to love one even when they are different than their parents), so I was delighted to find it so automatic and so natural to me when I was first pg, and since, of course.

This early erroneous belief kept me from having anything to do with small children as I grew, so my first son was the first newborn I'd ever seen in person, let alone held. It was a transforming event to hold him and be so overwhelmed with the ease of love coming from me and the desire to keep loving him and the assurance from within that I just would. To this day, it is easy to love them. It still seems amazing to me. I don't foresee any reason for it to become a burden either. Isn't that amazing? I can just love them now and love them always and I don't have to stop for anything. THAT is something I will always get to do. It's wonderful!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
What was the original question?







Oh! We have a 'big' family because we really like sex and really don't like birth control.

Kat

Yup. Us too. Is this your response to people's questions about your family size?







My dh has always wanted to say that, and has but only to close friends who aren't offended.

Mamas, how many years do you have boys and girls sharing rooms? We have all boys now, but if our new babe is a girl, we'll need another bedroom at some point. At what age do you subdivide the sexes?

My friend has a 4.5yr old girl sharing with a 3 yr old boy, but they've started being a little more than curious, so she's considering separating them. Three seems young, but I guess it depends on the child? If 3 yrs is pretty standard, we don't have much time to complete our house plans! Yikes!!! Then again, we may have made another boy and we can still take our time.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

subbing







.. I've posted a few times in the past but seem to get busy (gee wonder why







) and forget! I'm Sarah, mama to my 5, I'll be 35 in July and thought we *might* be done but like a pp odd numbers don't sit well with me so we shall see







dh would have as many as I want (gotta love him







) but of course family







seem to think we have a few too many right now. We have one dd (oldest) then 4 boys so of course we get the "trying for a girl?" with the last 2 pregnancies, and while yes I would love another baby girl I love my boys just as much and would welcome many more boys! We own our house... small but it's ours! It's about 1500 sq ft but mil has an inlaw apt on the first floor and that with the basement room takes about 600 sq ft so we're left with 900 sq ft for the 7 of us... it's doable but takes organization and minimalization (2 things which I'm VERY good at







) we do hope to do a 2 floor addition in the next 2-3 yrs so that would give us a new family room so we could extend our current kitchen (10'x12') and a new BIG bedroom with a HUGE closet for the current 3 little boys and whomever might come along before then







We would like to get a larger vehicle in the future (might come sooner though if we add to our family sooner than later) as now we all just fit in our 7 passenger Windstar. dh is talking about an excursion (he's a Ford man) but the appeal of a 12 passenger van excites me, lol.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm having a MAJOR "What was I thinking getting pregnant again!!!?????!!!!" kind of days. I'm gagging and throwing up, have a headache, just want to go to bed, but not only do I have my kids but I also have 7 preschoolers who come here three mornings a week. They are happily eating now, something I cannot even watch today. ugh! I'm 12 weeks today. This will pass soon, right??? I'm trying hard not to just start crying.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy* 
We have one dd (oldest) then 4 boys so of course we get the "trying for a girl?" with the last 2 pregnancies, and while yes I would love another baby girl I love my boys just as much and would welcome many more boys!

Isn't that SO obnoxious? And people say it right in front of my sons!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I'm having a MAJOR "What was I thinking getting pregnant again!!!?????!!!!" kind of days. I'm 12 weeks today. This will pass soon, right??? I'm trying hard not to just start crying.

I don't know. I'm having those days myself and I'm 36 weeks today. I'm dreading labor, which is pretty normal for me, I guess. I've always had such an easy time, but I guess I just like to torment myself with thoughts that THIS will be the time that it's really a bear.

Anyhoo, I do hope it gets easier for you.









Kat


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C* 
Mamas, how many years do you have boys and girls sharing rooms? We have all boys now, but if our new babe is a girl, we'll need another bedroom at some point. At what age do you subdivide the sexes?

My friend has a 4.5yr old girl sharing with a 3 yr old boy, but they've started being a little more than curious, so she's considering separating them. Three seems young, but I guess it depends on the child? If 3 yrs is pretty standard, we don't have much time to complete our house plans! Yikes!!! Then again, we may have made another boy and we can still take our time.









We have our older 3 sharing - a girl who is 7 and two boys, 5 and 4. We have just taught them to change in the bathroom or to knock before entering the room if the door is closed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
A quad bunk trailer, huh? I might have to go look for one of those....

We don't camp, but we do travel a lot. Sure would be nice to have a home away from home sometimes.

It is awesome. We lived in it 2 summers in a row while building our house to save rent money. http://diamondrv.rvusa.com/2005-keys...bhs-MA-i104461 that is the exact one we have.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

so how many toys are are not 'community owned' and belong to just one child?

Obviously there are age categories and currently in my house there are 'girls' toys and 'boy' toys so its easy to separate of whos is whos but with the likely addition of three more kids and (maybe more later?)

for MoM are most toys shared? how many toys belong to just one child at your house? how are 'that mine' fights sorted out?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
so how many toys are are not 'community owned' and belong to just one child?

Obviously there are age categories and currently in my house there are 'girls' toys and 'boy' toys so its easy to separate of whos is whos but with the likely addition of three more kids and (maybe more later?)

for MoM are most toys shared? how many toys belong to just one child at your house? how are 'that mine' fights sorted out?

Oh that's a big fight in the boys' room right now. DSS 14 is SUPER protective of his toys, specifically his Playmobil and Legos. He doesn't want DSS 9 touching any of his ghost pirates or barbarians. I get it because at his mom's house, he's the oldest of 7 and he has to share all of his stuff. But it does get frustrating when they fight about who's blue Lego block is whose and when I find barbarians in his sock drawer because he's hidden them.









Those are really the only things that cause a problem. Other than that, everyone knows what stuff belongs to who and the rule is they have to ask before they use it. But that pretty much just applies to Nerf guns and DS games. The girls share their barbies and barbie clothes. They play with their American Girl stuff together. Board games go on the family game shelf and get used by everyone.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
so how many toys are are not 'community owned' and belong to just one child?

Obviously there are age categories and currently in my house there are 'girls' toys and 'boy' toys so its easy to separate of whos is whos but with the likely addition of three more kids and (maybe more later?)

for MoM are most toys shared? how many toys belong to just one child at your house? how are 'that mine' fights sorted out?

Almost all our toys are community owned. When they get a new gift for a birthday/christmas/holiday etc they get to play with it on their own for one week, then its available to all.

The few exceptions are my daughters Barbies - the boys are too rough and mean with them, and items already built with lego - if its built you do NOT destroy it unless the person who built is says its okay. My daughter's little Ipod Shuffle is off limits unless the boys ask her for it also, but they really have no interest in it so its not an issue.

The things that are NOT sharable are the stuffies - you leave everyones' stuffies alone - no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaoticMum* 
Almost all our toys are community owned. When they get a new gift for a birthday/christmas/holiday etc they get to play with it on their own for one week, then its available to all.
... The things that are NOT sharable are the stuffies - you leave everyones' stuffies alone - no ifs, ands or buts.

This sounds like us. Totally. My three are very close in age, so I don't have a whole lot that one can't play with because they aren't old enough. And babies (stuffies, dollies, cuddles) are TOTALLY off limits. Absolutely not shared, ever.

What we deal with relates to who is playing with something at a given time. the 4 and 3 yos are able to play with a lot of toys at a time in a complex way - building a marching parade out of all the playmobil guys, for instance. The 20mo doesn't get it. He is under the impression that if he is holding it, it is his to play with. If they aren't holding it, it must be available. So, he'll pick up a thing that the others are playing with but not presently holding. I have to remind the youngest that his brothers were indeed playing with it, even if they aren't holding it. And I have to remind the older two that their brother doesn't know they are playing with it if they aren't holding it. I'm just now figuring out that the item does need to be returned to the olders since they were playing with it, but that they should offer something else to the youngest so he doesn't feel left out. That's the hardest right now, I think.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, most toys in our home are community too. Currently anyway. My eldest has a few things that he gets upset about the others using, which I totally understand as they tend to be breakable. So I just encourage him to make sure he puts them up high when he is done so no one else gets ahold. For the most part, I don't get involved and expect them to sort out problems on their own.

For example, if the olders want to build something that could get knocked down by a younger, it is their responsibility to go into a closed room to do it, not set it up in the middle of the living room where it then turns into screaming for mom to "keep the baby away!"

Honestly, they all share pretty well, and we don't have too terribly many toy arguments. (Yay!)

Kat


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Very few items in our house are community owned. Mostly, I think that is because of the age differences between the same gender children, with most being about four years different. Anything that does not belong to someone specific belongs to me, the caretaker. That includes all the games in our game room, the computers, the books, and a few select toys.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
so how many toys are are not 'community owned' and belong to just one child?

?


Most of the toys are shared. The older girls each have their own American Girls dolls. they know which stuffed animals are their. they have a shelf in their room that is their own stuff.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We're like Jenny here it seems. Not so many "community owned" toys. They get stuff for their birthdays etc. and that is theirs. But they learn to share of course. With some exeptions (like babies, stuffed whatevers etc.). One can always ask to borrow anything, but sometimes I'm fine with a no, other times I might encourage sharing.
They're generally good at sharing and we don't really have any toy fights.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

How does bedtime go for all of you?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
How does bedtime go for all of you?

Badly atm.

One teen works till late then wants to stay up even later watching episodes of House online in the kitchen; his bro goes to bed about 9.30ish without any trouble but once he is in bed ds1 can't really do stuff like watch movies in their bedroom, hence the kitchen thing.

One 6yo would go to bed alright if she didn't have a nutty procrastinating little sister who refuses any bedtime approaches at all. Frida fights sleep at all costs and even if you pin her to the bed she won't be asleep before 11pm and there will be a lot of palaver inbetween. Stroke me here, no not like that, stroke me there, I'll hold the hand you are stroking me with and move it myself, I'll kick you. I'll need a drink, I scream in your ear that I don't want to go to bed, I want a story but I don't want you to read it out loud or hold the book or turn the pages....... on and on with insanity until she finally gives in. It makes no difference if it is me or dh. She will grow out of it some time.

FTR I'm not looking for a solution: I'm just complaining.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
How does bedtime go for all of you?

Generally very well.
First, we eat supper together sometime before the first bedtime. Then one of us takes the 4 yo. to the bathroom, brush teeth, get undressed, wash, put on jammies. Then hugs for everyone, and into bed, read a few books and he either falls asleep while we read or we finish up and say it's time to sleep. He either rolls over and goes to sleep or asks for some audibook or music (calm, night time music, obviously, not disco). We put it on, and he falls asleep just after that while listening.
He's in bed (and lights off) by 7 pm. He wakes up early, like around 7 am.
Same routine with the 6 yos., they are in bed by 7.30-8 pm. Only difference is that we read in the library 'coz they are in the family bed where the 4 yo. is asleep. And if they want to listen to audiobooks/music after they get into bed they do it on their iPods, and we turn them off after a certain time. (Latest, 8.15 pm.) And they can gladly sleep until 8 or 9 if they get the chance, but if they're going to school, they get up around 7.30 am.
And the 11 yo. takes his bathroom trip alone, but essentially the same for him too. But we don't read to him though, he reads on his own after going to bed. He likes it when we follow him in, and kinda "tuck him in" before he reads, he's the only one who sleeps in his own room. He's in bed by 8.30-9 pm. (Lights off by 9.15 pm.) He has to get up 7.30 am. for school.

The baby is just starting to get some kinda bedtime routine. We usually do her night routine in the bathroom between the 6 yos. and the 11 yo. Around 7.30 pm. Then she gets her last bottle of the day around 8 pm. and falls asleep on the feeders chest/in our arms/wrap while we are walking her just after that. And then we just put her in the family bed. She sleeps until somewhere between 12-02 am. when we go to bed, we take a bottle in with us and give it to her then, kinda in her sleep, and change her diape, and then she sleeps until around 8 am.

Gosh, that was long.
It's just that we like bedtime, even though we are very AP and GD, we stick to bedtimes. It's our only chance to get to talk a little and spend some time together alone, after everyones bed times. And we need to talk, or sometimes just watch an episode of something while cuddling on the couch. Or do other stuff.








We've never let anyone cry or anything, but we've worked so the bedtimes and falling asleep alone would work. Everyone is happy like this.

On a totally different note, I have all this time to write because I'm in the hospital with little miss cotton ball button once again. She had a grand mal seizure that wouldn't stop and she went into status epilepticus while we were in the ambulance to the hospital. They managed to stop them by "knocking her out" there. She stopped breathing during the seizure and I was bagging her the whole time, but she didn't start again, so she had to be intubated and put on a vent. So, she's "asleep", on the vent, are staying like that at least until tomorrow. So I'm just sitting here, watching her, and being scared and worried anyway.
It's night time, so I try not to bug her too much, during the day I talk to her, sing to her, read to her, stroke her, hold her hand etc.
I hope, hope, hope we can get her to wake up and come off the vent tomorrow.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

saying a little prayer for Little Miss Cottonball.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

oh pixie, thinking of you and your brave girl.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pixie, I'm praying for you and little miss CottonBall.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh pixie, you and little miss cotton ball button will both be in my thoughts.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you so much mamas. As of this morning she's off the meds keeping her asleep, we tried waking her but it didn't work. So now it's up to her. She is breathing against the vent, and that is so, so good. She's fighting.
She shouldn't have to go through this.
Our other 6 yo. is also her, he's sleeping with his arm around his sister atm.
He's so worried, and can't sleep at home, so I can't see any harm in him being here.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hang in there Pixie. More prayers for your little girl and your family. Your son is such a special little guy to be there with his sister.

Kat


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Pixie. I'll keep praying for her.








:


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Thank you so much mamas. As of this morning she's off the meds keeping her asleep, we tried waking her but it didn't work. So now it's up to her. She is breathing against the vent, and that is so, so good. She's fighting.
She shouldn't have to go through this.
Our other 6 yo. is also her, he's sleeping with his arm around his sister atm.
He's so worried, and can't sleep at home, so I can't see any harm in him being here.

Holding her, you, and your family in my thoughts. Blessings to all of you.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C* 
Do you have a piece of wood and a drill? I only have four dc and any sort of so-called 'storage solution' we've found usually has a maximum of four and sometimes six whatevers. Six never ends up being enough anyway because at least one of us has two of the thing to store. I make all of our 'racks' including for towels. I once had all the toothbrushes hung on nails.







It worked.

I might try something like this, it seems like that might be the best solution!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I'm having a MAJOR "What was I thinking getting pregnant again!!!?????!!!!" kind of days. I'm gagging and throwing up, have a headache, just want to go to bed, but not only do I have my kids but I also have 7 preschoolers who come here three mornings a week. They are happily eating now, something I cannot even watch today. ugh! I'm 12 weeks today. This will pass soon, right??? I'm trying hard not to just start crying.

I did, absolutely, the first part of this pregnancy. I think that 99% of pregnant women has the thought at least occur to them - that _WTheck was I thinking?????_ thought. It's so hard, especially those early weeks. And to have that many little ones coming to your house that often -- I don't think I could have coped, honestly. You're doing GREAT, mama... and it will get easier.

Now (I'm 21 wks now) I'm thinking, "Why did I say that this was my last pregnancy??? I want more babies!!! I'm supposed to have more!" -- which is totally hormonal, because I'm very okay with being _done_ with baby-having for the forseeable future. I think all of these thoughts are normal. I'm pretty sure that women can swing through the whole spectrum of "I'm supermama!"







and "Someone should have stopped me!"







even in one day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
so how many toys are are not 'community owned' and belong to just one child?

I'm not sure how the dynamic will be later on, but right now I have two girls, 7yo and 5.5yo, and two boys, (3.5 and 2) so the toys are all mostly shared. The girls seem to have a division - one doll belongs to one, and another to the other, but they share them together pretty equally, and they're stored together... same with the boys' toys. I'm assuming when the baby arrives, for the first 2-3 years, those toys will be "the baby's toys" and they'll be separate. If the baby is a girl that might just continue on; if it's a boy, then all the boy's toys may just end up together.

As the kiddos get older, they may want more separation and definition in some of their belongings, but so far that's not been an issue for them.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

popping in to send







to pixiekisses


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Aren't some people amazing?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Aren't some people amazing?

Truly. I took care of it.

Pixie, sending you and your little miss so much love.

I am in a terrible mood. Nicholas lost his shoes. Again. And not going to church wasn't an option. Nor was looking around for them because I am the choir director and needed to be there. So I took him with no shoes.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

She's awake!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank goodness. I hope she gets better and better.

annettemarie - the shoe things drives me nuts too.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
She's awake!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pixie, I'm so glad.

AM, have you considered superglue?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you, guys. I just wanted to say that quickly earlier today.
Little miss cotton ball button is weak, and has some issues with her sight (normally perfect). We don't know what it is yet, she says it's blurry, and she can only see up close.
But we're checking it out first thing tomorrow morning if it's still like that.
She was so happy to see us all again, and everyone was glad to see her awake. She woke up around 3.30 pm-ish and an hour later they were all her to visit. She and her bro' J is sleeping snuggled up again, such a beautiful sight. (They do that at home too, but it's so clear what a bond they have when he needs to be here to sleep when she's sick. And she has better SATS that way.)


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
She's awake!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Pixie, thinking and praying for little miss and all your family





































Nate and Sophia are finally coming home this afternoon









Subbing


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

for Little Miss Cottonball Button!








for Sophia and Nate coming home!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
She's awake!


What great news! Prayers to keep her healing!

and how fabulous that Nate and Sophia are coming home already!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 

Nate and Sophia are finally coming home this afternoon









What awesome news!!!


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm glad to see things seem to be going a bit better, Pixie! And baltic_ballet, I didn't realize the little ones were still in. I'm glad they'll be home soon! (or probably are already home by now!)

Not very exciting here lately. I'm deciding on what size crop share to order next month and bookmarking recipes. It's all very relaxing! The kids are down in the basement watching something on a VHS tape. They're still amazed by this VCR and tapes their grandpa gave us because all they know are DVDs. It's very amusing. I keep wondering if this is how my parents felt about my own amazement over the 8-track player they still used all the time when I was little. And the huge record collection. I don't even think my kids know what a record is, let alone have seen one!


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Crop share!!! Thanks for reminding me!

I forgot to order ours (for the whole summer) last year until April, and by then they were all full.







Wish me luck!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Sam, I'm so glad they are coming home!

(..)


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Pixie ~ I'm still thinking of you all and hoping that both you and your Little Miss keep your strength and get through this.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Pixie







Keep talking, we'll keep listening.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Do they know why she had the brain bleed? How scary. Glad you were somewhere where they could do the surgery right away. Keep healing, Little Miss Cottonball!


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

Pixie, thinking of your little one makes me want to hug mine, intaed of want to strangle them tonight....Kids were in bed...I heard a sound, went upstairs and was speechless. They had emptied every toiletry we owned all over the bathroom. The walls, the tub the floors the door....toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, baby oil, body scrub and creams which I cannot rebuy(no funds) And they were laughing like it was the funniest thing. And they are 4.5 and 3.5, so not babies......and have just now fallen asleep at 1am my time!

This too shall pass.This too shall pass. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Urg. I hate when bedtime is yet another mess to clean up. I love my family. I mean I am pretty sure I do







but lately... I don't know. The work side of it all is overwhelming me. They are good kids, everyone helps (by doing about half of what I identify as what needs doing), we are healthy... I don't know, I just feel bogged down by the details and very little joy in it all. Maybe it is just winter blues?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I think the winter doesn't help when you have a lot of people in the house. I certainly feel more hemmed in during the winter when going out in the garden is not a matter of just opening the door and letting them out.

Roll on summer and being outdoors: less mess in the house, more picnic lunches and less dirty wet shoes and coats everywhere


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

About now is when I get the urge to load up kids and just drive south til we hit sunshine and beach. Or crawl in a hole and die. !!

I'm feeling it too, with sick kids and dark mornings and too much inside. The weather's been too bad even to take walks- so windy it blew part of our fence over and our trees have been losing branches.

Hugs pixie!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

How to get your period after 3 1/2 years...buy new underwear. Yep, that worked.

My kids were driving me nuts yesterday, but wowsers to canadiannancy that would have pushed me over the edge!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
How to get your period after 3 1/2 years...buy new underwear. Yep, that worked.

How to get pregnant....buy condoms and tampons. Works every time for me.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a diva cup so very long ago that I cannot tell you what year it was but I've been pregnant 3 times since then without a chance to use it.







I have a feeling my time is coming.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you, mamas.

It's been very scary, the whole thing. But, they fixed it, no complications during surgery, and the surgeon expects her to fully recover. She's been very sick and weak after the surgery, but that is normal, and they expect that we'll see her looking and feeling better from now.
She already is looking a little bit better, and she is an amazing fighter.
Might need more physical therapy for a while.
But that doesn't matter as long as she fully recovers.
I've been totally "empty", scared, and don't have much to say. (Unusual!)
She is so strong, we're so lucky we have her.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow Pixie. You are one strong mama! I'm so glad your little one came through the surgery so well. I'm thinking of you all, and wishing her a very speedy recovery.

Kat


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you.
And people, I don't want to kill the thread, that'll only make me feel guilty. Please continue talking about whatever. It's great with the support I get when I pop in, but just keep chatting!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

thinking of you pixie. Hope Miss Cotton Balls gets out of the hospital soon.

Our weather sucks today. We were suppose to be heading over for supper with a couple who have 3 kids. Nope, freezing rain. Roads are going to get bad. DH was going to take them afterwards to the kids' science museum to wear them out a bit.








I did get to meet my dh and 3 kids for lunch today. Good food and they were so funny. We don't get to eat out much so it's nice for the kids when they get to do so. We picked a place that doesn't mind if they are too loud. And it's an old mill so the floor is cement. Very helpful when one spilled her water.

We find that our kids just don't have the patience to sit that long as they wait for the food etc. When they are older we'll have to do it.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

As far as eating out we have good days and bad. For the most part though, we have a number of places that we go & the kids are comfortable there and know how they are expected to behave. One is an Indian restaurant and we always go for the lunch buffet so they don't have to wait for food. Most others are pub type places, so pretty casual, and the adults can get just as rowdy as any kids!







Come to think of it, we tend to eat lunch out because it's less busy than dinners out. I can't do crowds with the kids, just don't have the patience.

We don't often take the kids to more formal meals, though we did for Christmas dinner & it went off without a hitch.







The baby fell asleep & slept the whole time & the kids were content with their meals & thankfully quiet. Sometimes we'll have "date" night with one child & one parent too, and that's fun one on one time.

In other news, I'm having contractions, but nothing that hurts too badly so I'm thinking the babe's arrival is still a few weeks away. With my broken sewing machine, I've given up on sewing newborn diapers, but luckily another MDC mama is sending me some. (Thanks Elisa!) Chris is out of town for his last business trip before the baby comes, and I'm busily trying to finish up some longies & a baby blanket. We just started a new history curriculum too and everybody is having a lot of fun with that.

And Helen, I'll be mailing a package to you on Tuesday as soon as Chris brings me home some money.









Kat


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Dropping in to say hi









Sophia and Nate are doing really well





































I am relearning tandem nursing







the last time I nursed two children at the same time was about 14 years ago









Bronte is slowly warming up to her new siblings but still occasionally gives them a dirty look.

my second son James moved out a few days ago and i am missing already









Anyone want to do a house swap, The weather here is really hot and I am hating it









Great to hear your little miss is doing better Pixie.

Helen how's your little one going?

Sam


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Sam congrats on your little ones! I haunted the twins forum to figure out how to tandem nurse my singletons.we are having cooler weather here, we actually need to wear shirt sleeves and cardigans in the evening burrr!







you can come visit us and it wouldn't be that big of a journey.








I think I might be pregnant but I'm still in denial.I took two tests last night and they were both pos but the lines were far apart not like in the pictures so it must be wrong, right?















I keep feeling like AF is about to show but my stomache is bloating more in a pregnant shape than a AF shape.I didn't keep up with my cycles the last two months so I don't remember exactly how late I am just that I am still in my "window".Since my last baby was such a huge surprise i've gotten in the habit of testing every month but I als didn't keep up with that since Nov.EEK! I need to go get some ginger in, I feel so sick but this could still be PMS symptoms too. EEK!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Excellent, another fifth baby!








crittersmom. I'm here if you want to vent- Samson came as a heck of a shock, too.

Sam, we're surviving. A few good days, a few bad days. He's wishing his life away- holding his head up well and making gooey noises already







: Why can't they just stay babies?


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm just catching up. We've moved which took us over a week and the phoneline/net went off 5 days before the move.

It's very, very nice to have so much space and I'm getting used to the niggles you have with any house I guess.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
What was the original question?







Oh! We have a 'big' family because we really like sex and really don't like birth control.

i think that's our case too - like, hmm, it's ok if we conceive now, so let's not worry about it







but atm I'm thinking of using the mini pill for a bit. Tried it one or two cycles 9 years ago and got spotting and depression from it.lol. but might be worth another shot for the 'freedom' ??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I'm having a MAJOR "What was I thinking getting pregnant again!!!?????!!!!" kind of days.

YES it will pass









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
She and her bro' J is sleeping snuggled up again, such a beautiful sight. (They do that at home too, but it's so clear what a bond they have when he needs to be here to sleep when she's sick. And she has better SATS that way.)

that's awesome. my twins in SCBU would get same temp, etc when they were co bedded. So nice to read about older twins, but so, so sorry you've been through all this with Little Miss









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I've been totally "empty", scared, and don't have much to say. (Unusual!)
She is so strong, we're so lucky we have her.

just more























Sam - I haven't read your births story yet.....glad they are home


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the congrats Helen and vent a way I shall...
i took a digital test and a cheapie and the digital one came up + right away and the cheapie took awhile but is very + too.My body has a nasty habit of just keeping up with cycles so my last two AF could have been extreme spotting.I am cramping worse than I did with my second and he was a post Depo baby.I still have oodles of milk though so i must not be that far along.I will have to have DH get out of work early and convince the miserly appt clerks at the Drs that I really need to get an U/S now rather than be treated as a regular new pregnancy and be seen in 3 weeks.DH will be getting out of the Navy in July and I don't think the new job will have health coverage, and we live even farther from any hospitals that have maternity care now.I guess this explains why I 've been getting rid of so many things and organizing, I seem to be best when I am pregnant.At least our truck seats 9.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
Sam - I haven't read your births story yet.....glad they are home
















I have three kids under two years, maybe one day I will find the time to tell you all about it......








Helen and Crittersmom


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Bleg. I just realized we aren't going to be able to trade in our van for something different this year because we need our tax return for back debt. Which means when the baby comes in two months, we all won't be able to fit anymore! It won't be bad when DH is at work because my oldest is now big enough to be safe in the front seat, but I can't quite figure out how we're going to travel as a family for a while!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
I have three kids under two years, maybe one day I will find the time to tell you all about it......


'you've got your hands full'









it would be fun to all go shopping together - MOM's day out


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Bleg. I just realized we aren't going to be able to trade in our van for something different this year because we need our tax return for back debt. Which means when the baby comes in two months, we all won't be able to fit anymore! It won't be bad when DH is at work because my oldest is now big enough to be safe in the front seat, but I can't quite figure out how we're going to travel as a family for a while!

We had this trouble when Frida was born and ended up going for a year with only a 5 seater car. A couple of times when we really all needed to go somewhere we hired a tiny car and dh drove himself and one other while I drover the others in our own car. This worked out cheaper than hiring a 6 or 7 seater for us all to go out in.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, mamas!
And I have good news.
We're home! Yesterday afternoon we went home, we decided to go home alone too (without nurses) 'coz there's really nothing they can do for us. Little miss cotton ball button is so much better, she's recovering great from the surgery, and has been sitting up in bed, talking and laughing. She's getting physiotherapy almost every day and we expect a full recovery.
We had a picnic in bed last night, we all ate fresh sushi in bed and played a board game. Everyone together enjoying each others company. It was pure idyll.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

That's great news Pixie, I am so glad.








for happy times together as a family


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wonderful news!

I'm sorry I haven't been around much. I'm having a rough time this month.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AM,







s

And happy Aussie day to my fellow Aussies!
We're celebrating with cake at least. We're still thriving at home.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's great about Miss Cotton Ball.

Ooooooh! Some new babies coming! How exciting!

And Sam, I'll house trade you. We are on our 3rd blizzard since Christmas. Kids are out of school again. The high today will be 2F. At least it is about zero. More snow tomorrow.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

crittersmom - it's different to find out you are expecting number 5! We know what we're getting into...it's not all giggles, but more like "Ookay, here we go again." There's excitement too but it's just different! Sounds like you are pregnant, my dear, whether you get an u/s or not!

AnnetteMarie, hope you are alright...you've had too many rough months lately!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

AM, I hope it's just winter stuff. A couple of nice days has made the cold so much worse for me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it's winter stuff coupled with the fact that I would have been due in February. Yesterday was pretty bad. Today was better. Tomorrow will be better yet. Thanks for the love, mamas.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 

And happy Aussie day to my fellow Aussies!
We're celebrating with cake at least. We're still thriving at home.

Happy Australia Day Pixie









We celebrated by having a bbq lunch, swimming, eating ice cream cones and in the evening we went and watched fireworks at a local park.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think it's winter stuff coupled with the fact that I would have been due in February. Yesterday was pretty bad. Today was better. Tomorrow will be better yet. Thanks for the love, mamas.

I hope things get better for you soon AM,


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadiannancy* 
Pixie, thinking of your little one makes me want to hug mine, intaed of want to strangle them tonight....Kids were in bed...I heard a sound, went upstairs and was speechless. They had emptied every toiletry we owned all over the bathroom. The walls, the tub the floors the door....toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, baby oil, body scrub and creams which I cannot rebuy(no funds) And they were laughing like it was the funniest thing. And they are 4.5 and 3.5, so not babies......and have just now fallen asleep at 1am my time!

This too shall pass.This too shall pass. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.

Welcome to my world, LOL! I pretty much have out in the bathroom the bare minimum for this very reason! I have key locks on the closets in my home to cut down and the kids taking everythign out of them. Ugh! I'm just now, with the youngest a few months from three, getting to the point where the house stays reasonable clean. And now I'm thinking about another one, I must be out of my mind!!

AM: You are not weird, I feel the same way. Having children of my own has helped me heal many childhood trmemeories are traumas from my own past.

I wanted a big family because even though it was mostly just me and my mom and brother growing up, my happiest are of my grandparents house: tons of aunts, uncles, cousins etc on the holidays and of the years that we lived with them, it was us, them, my uncle with his three kids and then my grandmothers nice and nephew that they adopted when her sister was killed in a car wreck. So for a few years of my childhood there were seven children in the house (and four adults) and I loved it! I also see how attached my three youngest are to each other, as opposed to how lonely and bored my oldest often was for the first eleven years of his life as an only child.

Toothbrushes: I have a little decorative basket that hangs on the wall in the bathroom and all the toothbrushes and toothpaste and dental floss goes in there.

Socks: When dd and ds2 were wearing the same size, I bought all white socks and they just shared. Now they all have their own but its easy to tell cuz dd has pink, girly socks and ds2 and ds3 sizes are different enough that it's obvious.

Community Toys: No. My original plan was one big play one of shared toys to avoid fights. Well, it doesn't avoid fights and the toys all get claimed anyway. Plus, they do remember who got what for christmas/birthdays. Or just who picked what at the store. So most toys belong to someone but we share. And my kids are great at giving their toys to each other. When ds2 moved from a train obsession to dinosaurs and his little brother moved INTO the train obsession, he never blinked when ds3 claimed all the trains as "his" even though technically, they were ds2's. But right now, ds3 is the primary one who plays with them and he obviously loves them so no one questions that they are "his". Same with the toy cars. When a child really loves a toy, the other kids generally accept that it's theirs regardless of who it technically belonged to first. We still have fights over toys when they are playing, but it never matters if they are communal or kid specific toys as the complaint is always for who had it first or who really wants it etc.

Pixie: So glad things are getting back to normal!! What an ordeal for your entire family!!

McLisa: You crack me up! When we were in the same due date club in 07, you were NOT letting your dh talk you into number five and now not only do you have five, but are talking about number six, lol!! I love it!

I said we were done, dh said we were done, but last week at the natural wildlife museum when my youngest got out of the stroller to walk with the other kids and they all ran ahead leaving me pushing that big double stroller, EMPTY....my first thought was that I needed a baby to fill it!! Then last night dh was talking about another baby....so who knows?

In May the two 18 year olds will graduate. Not that they will move out immediately, but it does open up the idea that at some point in the future we will have two bedrooms open. Right now, dd age six is sharing with the two younger boys and I would like to move the boys into a room of their own and give dd some space. The boys are rough, they tear up her stuff. I was thinking dd in her own room, the two boys share and that leaves us a room for a home office/computer room. But it could also be a nursery.....


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think it's winter stuff coupled with the fact that I would have been due in February. Yesterday was pretty bad. Today was better. Tomorrow will be better yet. Thanks for the love, mamas.











i miscarried in Feb 2008 and it still stings. my dh always says 'but we have the twins' and they wouldn't exist if i'd not lost that baby, but we just moved from the house where i buried (her?) and it feels bleurgh.

i hope joy comes into your life very soon


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I can't believe January is nearly over - my goodness it's gone fast! It's been a big month for me the birth of twins, my second son moving out and my nephew's cancer relapse has meant it being an very emotional month.

how is everyone else going?

Sam


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm feeling pretty good. My pubic pain has gone away, I've been sleeping really well the last few nights. Must mean baby is close! I get the best sleep right at the end of pregnancy, like my body is storing it all up. Chris is out of town until Monday night, so I'm slightly nervous about that, of course. So, that's about it, just hanging around the house, should be organizing some things, but would rather sit here & drink my coffee.









Kat


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

My gosh, are you due already Kat??

I'm having more good days but I still feel hungover quite a lot! Cloudy, tired, no appetite...

I did hear the baby's heartbeat which was so reassuring and always wonderful! And I have both a midwife friend and my family doc (who does births) in my court for support if/when I want/need anything during my pregnancy/birth, so that feels really good. It's nice to know you have people to call if something comes up.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I started a new thread as I'm sure Sam is busy with her little ones. Here it is http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7#post15011167

KAt - fingers crossed that babe didn't show up when Chris was away.


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I join in? We have 4 kids (9, 7, 6 & 4mos). Would like to have another, but not sure if that will happen with the BF'ing plus my age (37). Who knows? Never had a problem before so hopefully God will allow us another!








Nice to find a place to chat with other mamas who don't look at me like I'm a nutcase for having more than 2 or 3 kids! (can't tell you how many times I have been asked "Are you done YET?")


----------

